# Neue Hope MINI???



## Robert (8. September 2008)

Hi

war Gestern auf der Eurobike und hab mir am Stand von Hope die Bremsen angesehen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das die Mini jetzt anders aussieht.
1. man kann die Beläge nun herausnehmen ohne das Laufrad auszubauen
2. die Boltcap ist kleiner.

weiß jemand ob die änderungen nur optisch sind oder auch im innerern der Bremse???

ciao Robert


----------



## Robert (8. September 2008)

hier das 08er Model zum vergleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (9. September 2008)

Hmm ich Frage mich warum du nicht gleicht gefragt hast wenn du schon da warst 

Von der Farbe scheint es ja eine Mini Pro zu sein.


----------



## EvoOlli (9. September 2008)

Laut Aussage eines Menschen vom Hope Stand heisst die neue Hope Mini jetzt Tech X2: Tech steht für den neuen Hebel der außer bei der Pro der neue Standard Hebel sein wird, das X2 für die neue Mini. 
Bei der X2 ist der Kolbendurchmesser geändert worden. Die äußeren Änderungen sieht man ja auf dem Bild.
Desweiteren wird laut Aussage die M6 eingestellt. Ist ja auch nicht verwunderlich, da die Moto V2 um einiges besser funktioniert.


----------



## sluette (9. September 2008)

dann ist das hier der neue tech hebel, oder ? 






neben der neuen, brachialeren optik ist auch noch interessant das hope nun die klemmung nicht mehr von unten verschaubt, sondern von hinten wie bei avid, formula etc. hier der vergleich zum 08er hebel:






vielleicht passt dann ja auch endlich der avid matchmaker ? wäre doch klasse...


----------



## EvoOlli (9. September 2008)

Der neue Tech Hebel ist für links und rechts gleichermaßen, daher ist die Schelle nach hinten gewandert....sonst wäre sie ja auf einer Seite oben und auf der anderen unten


----------



## botswana23 (9. September 2008)

Hi,

ab wann und wo wird es die Tech X2 geben ?

Gruß


----------



## hardflipper (9. September 2008)

Ich :kotz:

Der neue Hebel sieht mal richtig übel aus!!! Jetzt bin ich gezwungen ne Mini Pro zu kaufen, will ich das globige Ding vermeiden... 

Wenigstens haben sie mal die Kolben im Sattel vergrößert. Angeblich um 4 mm auf 24,5 mm Durchmesser ---> Müsste ein Höllen Anker sein! Die Formula Mega hat ja "nur" 24 mm.


----------



## sluette (10. September 2008)

@hardfliper: also ich finde den neuen hebel 1a. und die neuen sättel sehen auch klasse aus. wenn du interesse hast kannst du meine 2007 mini kaufen


----------



## [XW]Fabse (10. September 2008)

Hi,

also laut Robin soll der Kolben der Mini um 1,5mm im Durchmesser gewachsen sein. Beidseitig montierbar ist richtig. BPC bedeutet Prake Pad Control dort lässt sich der Druckpunkt einstellen an der anderen Schraube die Hebelweite.....im Neuzustand funktioniert das wirklich sehr feinfühlig, fragt sich wie lange *G*.

Lieferbar anscheinend ab Mitte Oktober....! Bei jedem Hopehändler....vermutlich 

Allgemein sind die Bremsen nicht leichter oder schwerer geworden, zumindest bei der Mini Pro und Mini Pink. Der neue Tech Hebel ist etwas schwerer als der Standard...

Mini Pro in schwarz wird es nicht geben.....eventuell kommt nochmal eine Sonderserie einer Bremse wie aktuell die Rote M4...

Grüße


----------



## StillPad (10. September 2008)

BPC heißt Bite Point Control 
Und ja es stellt den Druckpunkt ein 

Gabs ja schon bei den alten Bremsen.

Irgendwie gefallen mir die neuen Hebel besser als die jetzigen.
Nun habe ich mein 2. Satz V2 schon über 9Monate liegen und noch immer nicht angebaut.
Hatte ich gewartet mit den Kauf hätte ich nun den neuen Hebel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SLichti (10. September 2008)

laut Robin passen die Matchmaker oder Formula Schellen nicht... 
aber es kommt was eigenes...

Mini Pro bleibt unverändert, auch die Pink...
Alle anderen Bremsen kommen mit dem neuen Hebel.

Aber habt Ihr auch das 20" Rädchen gesehen... ?!?! Halb Carbon, halb gefräst... Hat da jemand ein Bild von???

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## Alloy (10. September 2008)

SLichti schrieb:


> Aber habt Ihr auch das 20" Rädchen gesehen... ?!?! Halb Carbon, halb gefräst... Hat da jemand ein Bild von???
> 
> rideOn
> Stefan



Hier ist eins. 

PS: Ist der neue Hebel eigentlich mit der aktuellen Mini kompatibel?


----------



## sluette (11. September 2008)

StillPad schrieb:


> Hatte ich gewartet mit den Kauf hätte ich nun den neuen Hebel.



bekommt die v2 denn die tech-hebel oder gibt es wieder eigene moto-hebel ?


----------



## BommelMaster (11. September 2008)

die verstellung bei dem neuen hope hebel ist etwas anders als von avid etc gewohnt.

bei avid verstellt man den druckpunkt, bei gleichbleibendem unbelastetem hebel.
bei hope verstellt man zuerst nicht den druckpunkt, sondern den unbelasteten hebel, bei gleichbleibendem druckpunkt, mit der hebelweiteneinstellung(dem anderen rädchen) kann man den hebel dann auf die vorherige unbelastete position einstellen, und der druckpunkt ist dann natürlich weiter innen oder außen, je nachdem ob man vorher den hebelweg verkürzt oder verlängert hat


----------



## StillPad (11. September 2008)

sluette schrieb:
			
		

> bekommt die v2 denn die tech-hebel oder gibt es wieder eigene moto-hebel ?





			
				EvoOlli schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Aussage eines Menschen vom Hope Stand heisst die neue Hope Mini jetzt Tech X2: Tech steht für den neuen Hebel der außer bei der Pro der neue Standard Hebel sein wird,....



Falls es stimmt.


----------



## hardflipper (12. September 2008)

Wer geil auf die neuen Hebel ist, kann mit mir evtl. einen Deal machen!

Ich würde mir die neue Bremse kaufen und dann die Hebel mit euren aktuellen Hebeln tauschen (Top Zustand vorausgesetzt) 

Mir haben sie gesagt, dass der Kolben um ganze 4 mm gewachsen ist. Allerdings habe ich nicht mit dem Robin gesprochen. Wenn´s nur 1,5 mm sind, dann ist man jetzt auf Formula Oro Niveau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmJay (19. September 2008)

Kann man eigentlich die Hebel untereinander beliebig tauschen? Funzt das?
Hab ne 2006er Mono Mini- wenn ich mal an einzelne aktuelle Hebel rankäme, könnt ich da dann einfach tauschen ohne Funktionseinbußen?


----------



## StillPad (19. September 2008)

EmJay schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich die Hebel untereinander beliebig tauschen? Funzt das?
> Hab ne 2006er Mono Mini- wenn ich mal an einzelne aktuelle Hebel rankäme, könnt ich da dann einfach tauschen ohne Funktionseinbußen?



Das die neuen Griffe einfach die alten ersetzen solltest du die wohl einfach tauschen können.

Oft ist es aber experimentieren ob es besser oder schlechter wird.


----------



## sluette (21. September 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Wer geil auf die neuen Hebel ist, kann mit mir evtl. einen Deal machen!
> 
> Ich würde mir die neue Bremse kaufen und dann die Hebel mit euren aktuellen Hebeln tauschen (Top Zustand vorausgesetzt)



ok, dann schreib mich mal ganz oben auf deine liste  !


----------



## Roitherkur (24. September 2008)

Vestehs nicht ganz. Is bei der neuen Mono Mini jetzt auch der neue Hebel dabei oder ist das noch der alte? 

Ab wann wirds die 2009er Mini geben?


----------



## Alloy (24. September 2008)

Roitherkur schrieb:


> Vestehs nicht ganz. Is bei der neuen Mono Mini jetzt auch der neue Hebel dabei oder ist das noch der alte?



Der neue Hebel ist dabei. Die neue Mono Mini nennt sich dann Hope Tech X2.


----------



## Roitherkur (25. September 2008)

OK danke für die Erklärung. Bleibt noch die Frage ab wann das Ding verfügbar ist


----------



## sluette (26. September 2008)

laut diverser händler ab mitte oktober...


----------



## thirdeyeblind (20. Oktober 2008)

Also laut meinem Händler kann man die Hope Tech X2 jetzt schon vorbestellen für 189.- Euro pro Bremse. Lieferbar ab ende November wurde gesagt. Ob das dann klappt weiss man natürlich nie so genau;-)
Bin mir nur noch nicht so ganz sicher ob ich die schon bestellen soll oder ob ich noch etwas warten soll.


----------



## SQuidy (20. Oktober 2008)

Gilt das Vorbestellen auch für die Moto V2? Wenn es irgendwie möglich ist muss ich die neue V2 bis im Dezember haben. Kann mir da irgendjemand einen verlässlichen Termin geben? Würde sie am liebsten über Bike-Mailorder.de bestellen...laut deren Info aber erst ende Dezember im Programm. Gemäss Hope soll die Brake aber wirklich ende Novemeber lieferbar sein auch wenn auf meine Nachfrage noch keine Antwort eingegagen ist...

Also nochmals...wo bekomm ich die Moto bis Dezember?!!!


----------



## thirdeyeblind (21. Oktober 2008)

Du kannst es mal bei Bikeparts Online versuchen. Mir wurde gesagt das die ab Ende November kommen. Hab aber nur nach der Tech X2 gefragt. Denk aber das gilt dann für alle neuen Modelle. Ob das dann 100%ig ist hängt ja aber immernoch von Hope ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SQuidy (23. Oktober 2008)

Habe mal bei bikeparts-online nachgefragt und die neuen Lever sollten tatsächlich ende November lieferbar sein. 

Nun noch eine kleine Frage. Ist es richtig, dass die neue Moto V2 den Namen Tech 2 bekommt. Ich brache einfach den V2 Bremssattel mit den neuen Levers. Habe im Netz auch die Bezeichnung ''Tech Fusion 2'' gefunden. Also wie heissen die neuen Bremsen nun?


----------



## thirdeyeblind (25. Oktober 2008)

Also soweit ich weiß soll die Moto V2 jetzt Tech V2 heißen. Also Tech Hebel mit V2 Bremssattel. 
Ist ja nicht mehr so lange bis wir es erfahren;-)


----------



## thirdeyeblind (25. Oktober 2008)

Bikeparts Online hat jetzt alle neuen Hope Teh bremsen auf der website incl. Preise. Lieferzeit steht zwar nicht dabei aber die wissen wir ja inzwischen


----------



## SQuidy (25. Oktober 2008)

Ist bereits bestellt. Hoffe nun das ich sie spätestens anfang Dezember an meinem Bike habe.


----------



## jones (25. Oktober 2008)

gibt´s die möglichkeit die x2 auch mit ner 160-er scheibe vorne (pm) zu fahren? vllt. über adapter anderer hersteller?


----------



## StillPad (25. Oktober 2008)

jones schrieb:


> gibt´s die möglichkeit die x2 auch mit ner 160-er scheibe vorne (pm) zu fahren? vllt. über adapter anderer hersteller?



Die Bremse ist doch noch nichtmal draußen?!

Aber jemand hatte hier ,aö eine neue M4 mit 160mm vorne , war glaube ich ein Magura oder Shimano Adapter.


----------



## hardflipper (26. Oktober 2008)

StillPad schrieb:


> Die Bremse ist doch noch nichtmal draußen?!
> 
> Aber jemand hatte hier ,aö eine neue M4 mit 160mm vorne , war glaube ich ein Magura oder Shimano Adapter.




Magura Julie Adapter! Damit geht´s 

Die neue X2 gibt es aber im Vergleich zur M4 von Haus aus als 160er Version.


----------



## Stephan Weniger (29. Oktober 2008)

[XW]Fabse;5109926 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> also laut Robin soll der Kolben der Mini um 1,5mm im Durchmesser gewachsen sein. Beidseitig montierbar ist richtig. BPC bedeutet Prake Pad Control dort lässt sich der Druckpunkt einstellen an der anderen Schraube die Hebelweite.....im Neuzustand funktioniert das wirklich sehr feinfühlig, fragt sich wie lange *G*.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

woher stammt denn die Info, dass es die Mini Pro nicht in schwarz geben wird ?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## hardflipper (29. Oktober 2008)

Stephan Weniger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> woher stammt denn die Info, dass es die Mini Pro nicht in schwarz geben wird ?
> 
> Gruß Stephan




Woher die Zweifel dass es nicht so ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan Weniger (29. Oktober 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Woher die Zweifel dass es nicht so ist?


 
Das steht im Zitat vom *[XW]Fabse* .


----------



## damonsta (29. Oktober 2008)

Wieso sollte es sie in schwarz geben?


----------



## Stephan Weniger (29. Oktober 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es sie in schwarz geben?


 

Ganz einfach, ich hätte sie gern in schwarz und wie man auf der Eurobike sehen konnte, gab es ja verschiedenste Farben an den Rädern zu sehen.

http://www.hopefrance.com/page_mep_force_30.html

Gruß Stephan


----------



## damonsta (29. Oktober 2008)

Es gab sie schon immer in mehreren Farben. Einziges Problem: Racing Team only.


----------



## rotwild58 (29. Oktober 2008)

Suche gebr. kompl. Hope Mini oder Mini Pro möglichst neuwertig
Gruss Michael


----------



## StillPad (29. Oktober 2008)

Stephan Weniger schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, ich hätte sie gern in schwarz und wie man auf der Eurobike sehen konnte, gab es ja verschiedenste Farben an den Rädern zu sehen.
> 
> http://www.hopefrance.com/page_mep_force_30.html
> 
> Gruß Stephan



Boah das erste Bike mit dan ganzen Carbon sieht ja wohl voll geil aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hansmanns (31. Oktober 2008)

thirdeyeblind schrieb:


> Also laut meinem Händler kann man die Hope Tech X2 jetzt schon vorbestellen für 189.- Euro pro Bremse. Lieferbar ab ende November wurde gesagt. Ob das dann klappt weiss man natürlich nie so genau;-)
> Bin mir nur noch nicht so ganz sicher ob ich die schon bestellen soll oder ob ich noch etwas warten soll.


Angeblich wird die X2 in der nächsten Ausgabe der Bike getestet, zumindest solange werde  ich warten.
Wobei meine eigenen Erfahrungen von denen der Bike leider bei den Bremsen oft etwas abweichen. Aber  zumindest die Tendenz kann man rauslesen.

Es grüßt,

Hansmanns


----------



## damonsta (31. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann da nur Lobeshymnen auf Magura rauslesen wenn ich die Bike mal in die Finger kriege.


----------



## hansmanns (31. Oktober 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Ich kann da nur Lobeshymnen auf Magura rauslesen wenn ich die Bike mal in die Finger kriege.


Wenn Du das glaubst, kauf Dir eine.

Die Tendenz ergibt sich aus der Beurteilung, welche Bremsen auch noch ganz gut abschneiden neben Magura. Und die Meßwerte lassen sich auch ganz gut selbst interpretieren.

Viel Spaß mit der Magura '09,

Hansmanns ;-))


----------



## damonsta (31. Oktober 2008)

Du hast es TOTAL falsch verstanden.

Boris, der an 2 Bikes nur Hope fuhr, fährt und fahren wird.


----------



## hansmanns (31. Oktober 2008)

nee, habe mir schon gedacht, daß Du den Schund nicht fährst.

Gruß,

Hansmanns (Hope M6)


----------



## hardflipper (31. Oktober 2008)

Schund ist doch noch viel zu vornehm ausgedrückt


----------



## thirdeyeblind (31. Oktober 2008)

Seh ich inzwischen genauso. hab auch mal Magura gehabt aber seit dem ich Hope fahre gibts nix anderes mehr.
Die Tech X2 hatte ich auch fast schon vorbestellt.
Dann ist mir aber eine 32 Fox RLC dazwischengekommen.
jetzt wart ich auch noch den Test in der Bike ab, wenn er denn kommen sollte.
Obwohl das Urteil schon vernichtend sein müßte damit ich die Tech X2 nicht kaufe;-)


----------



## hardflipper (31. Oktober 2008)

thirdeyeblind schrieb:


> Seh ich inzwischen genauso. hab auch mal Magura gehabt aber seit dem ich Hope fahre gibts nix anderes mehr.
> Die Tech X2 hatte ich auch fast schon vorbestellt.
> Dann ist mir aber eine 32 Fox RLC dazwischengekommen.
> jetzt wart ich auch noch den Test in der Bike ab, wenn er denn kommen sollte.
> Obwohl das Urteil schon vernichtend sein müßte damit ich die Tech X2 nicht kaufe;-)



Die X2 hat vom Kolbenverhältniss 30 % mehr Power als die Mini. Da muss was gehen!


----------



## thirdeyeblind (31. Oktober 2008)

Davon geh ich doch mal aus;-) Und die Mini war ja auch schon gut.
Auf den Vergleichstest bin ich trotzdem gespannt.
Dann hab die neue ja auch andere Beläge und Scheiben oder? Weiß das schon jemand?


----------



## Stephan Weniger (31. Oktober 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Es gab sie schon immer in mehreren Farben. Einziges Problem: Racing Team only.



Habe ich in einem anderen Forum gefunden

Yes to the raw/black color scheme and yes to Mini X2 Pro being in gunsmoke (gunmetal, whatever they call it). The Union Jack reservoir caps on the new Tech lever will also be available in different colors but not at first. They are going to make a bunch with regular black to supply the initial demand then provide other colors later on.

Gibts dann vielleicht doch ne schwarze Ausführung... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (1. November 2008)

stephan Weniger schrieb:


> habe Ich In Einem Anderen Forum Gefunden
> 
> yes To The Raw/black Color Scheme And Yes To Mini X2 Pro Being In Gunsmoke (gunmetal, Whatever They Call It). The Union Jack Reservoir Caps On The New Tech Lever Will Also Be Available In Different Colors But Not At First. They Are Going To Make A Bunch With Regular Black To Supply The Initial Demand Then Provide Other Colors Later On.
> 
> gibts Dann Vielleicht Doch Ne Schwarze Ausführung... .



Sry


----------



## thirdeyeblind (1. November 2008)

Also soweit ich das verstehe gibt wie gehabt die Ausgleichbehälterdeckel und Kolbendeckel in schwarz und später als tuning wieder in anderen Farben.
Nur das Pro Modell wird wieder komplett in Gunsmoke angeboten.
Genial wäre natürlich wen Sie die Bremshebel komplett farbig anbieten würden aber das wird wohl weiterhin nur bei Sondermodellen, wie jetzt grade erst bei der M4 in rot, der Fall sein.


----------



## Stephan Weniger (3. November 2008)

Hat denn jemand eventuell Bilder von der Nachfolgerin der Mini auf der Messe gemacht ?


----------



## jones (3. November 2008)

herr google hat einige bilder gemacht ...

einmal von mtbr.com




























und einmal von sicklines.com


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (3. November 2008)

Also ich find den Hebel extrem geil!!!


----------



## hardflipper (4. November 2008)

Ich finde ihn zum :kotz:


----------



## thirdeyeblind (4. November 2008)

Also ich muss mich da Dr. Hannibal anschliessen.
Ich find den einfach genial. Bin schon gespannt auf die Farbtuningteile!


----------



## hardflipper (4. November 2008)

Die Löcher stören mich auch beim Bremsen ohne bzw. mit Halbfingerhandschuhen.

Ich muss mir dann noch einen Sack voll alte Bremshebel hamstern.


----------



## thirdeyeblind (4. November 2008)

Hast du die Hebel schon getestet oder woher weisst du das die Löcher stören?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (4. November 2008)

thirdeyeblind schrieb:


> Hast du die Hebel schon getestet oder woher weisst du das die Löcher stören?



Ja, hab sie schon befingert


----------



## Stephan Weniger (4. November 2008)

Leider kann ich die ersten Bilder von mtbr.com nicht sehen, der Arbeitsrechner verhindert das . Hat jemand auch Bilder vom Nachfolger der M4 ? Die soll doch jetzt 2 gleichgroße Bremszylinder bekommen ?

Gruß Stephan


----------



## jones (4. November 2008)

auch hier hat herr google ein bild gemacht ...






google - hope tech x2 - is nicht so schwer


----------



## MisterXT (4. November 2008)

Wäre jetzt interessant ob es die auch mal in schwarz geben wird!

Und ob man die Caliper vielleicht sogar mit den alten Hebeln der Monos fahren kann. Weil die neuen gefallen mir irgendwie gar nicht!

Oder haut das dann mit den Kolbendurchmessern nicht hin? Irgendeiner ist doch größer geworden, oder?


----------



## jones (4. November 2008)

zumindest die jetzige mini soll auch mit dem neuen hebel fahrbar sein - folglich müsste die neue x2 auch mit dem alten hebel fahrbar sein.


----------



## hardflipper (4. November 2008)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Wäre jetzt interessant ob es die auch mal in schwarz geben wird!
> 
> Und ob man die Caliper vielleicht sogar mit den alten Hebeln der Monos fahren kann. Weil die neuen gefallen mir irgendwie gar nicht!
> 
> Oder haut das dann mit den Kolbendurchmessern nicht hin? Irgendeiner ist doch größer geworden, oder?



Meine Rede! Neue Hebel sind unschön!

Nein, in schwarz gibts die nicht.

Ja, man kann alle Bremsen mit dem alten Hebel fahren!

Wenn ich mir dann einen Satz X2 kaufe habe ich die neuen Hebel übrig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterXT (4. November 2008)

Mist, das gunmetal oder gar silber passt ja mal gar nicht.
Meine Hoffnung war eben die Ankündigung "They Are Going To Make A Bunch With Regular Black...."

Wenn man jetzt die neuen Caliper mit den alten Hebeln kombiniert, ändert sich was an der Bremsleistung?


----------



## hardflipper (4. November 2008)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Mist, das gunmetal oder gar silber passt ja mal gar nicht.
> Meine Hoffnung war eben die Ankündigung "They Are Going To Make A Bunch With Regular Black...."
> 
> Wenn man jetzt die neuen Caliper mit den alten Hebeln kombiniert, ändert sich was an der Bremsleistung?



Ne, bzw. doch... Also diese Kombination sollte so gehen wie die X2 aber besser als die Mini.

Der Geberkolben hat soviel ich weiß 10 mm Durchmesser, neu und alt.

Die Kolben im Bremssattel sind größer geworden --> mehr Power! 

Leider kann man die Mono Mini Bremssättel nicht aufbohren um die neuen Kolben zu verbauen  Die fand ich nämlich auch schöner als die X2er.


----------



## thirdeyeblind (4. November 2008)

Also wenn dir sowohl die Hebel als auch die Bremssättel der alten Mini besser gefallen warum willst du dann die neue kaufen?
Ich denk mal nicht das der Unterschied in der Leistung sooo extrem sein wird oder?
Und die alten Minis bekommt man ja jetzt schon für 300 Euro komplett.
Bin schon gespannt wie groß der Unterschied in der Bremsleistung dann wirklich ist.


----------



## hardflipper (4. November 2008)

thirdeyeblind schrieb:


> Also wenn dir sowohl die Hebel als auch die Bremssättel der alten Mini besser gefallen warum willst du dann die neue kaufen?
> Ich denk mal nicht das der Unterschied in der Leistung sooo extrem sein wird oder?
> Und die alten Minis bekommt man ja jetzt schon für 300 Euro komplett.
> Bin schon gespannt wie groß der Unterschied in der Bremsleistung dann wirklich ist.



Doch!!! Der Unterschied ist gewaltig!!! Wenn sie den Kolben auf 22 mm vergößert haben sind´s 20 %. Das ist schon einiges! Mir hat der Hope Manna auf der Eurobike erzählt sie hätten den Kolben auf 24 mm vergrößert aber da hat er sich bestimmt vertan. War kein Techniker sondern ein Vertriebsmensch....

Die alte Mini hab ich übrigens vor 1 1/2 Jahren schon für 300 bekommen


----------



## thirdeyeblind (4. November 2008)

Na dann lohnt es sich vielleicht doch. Wenn die wirklich so viel mehr Power hat jedenfalls.
Kannst Dir dann ja auch gleich die Bremssättel einzeln bestellen. Wenn du den Rest sowieso schon hast und die alten Hebel verbauen willst kommt das ja sicher billiger oder?
Hat die dann auch eigene Bremsscheiben? Also mit einer größeren Auflagefläche für die Bremsbeläge? Oder bleiben die Beläge gleich und nur die Kolben werden größer?


----------



## hardflipper (5. November 2008)

thirdeyeblind schrieb:


> Na dann lohnt es sich vielleicht doch. Wenn die wirklich so viel mehr Power hat jedenfalls.
> Kannst Dir dann ja auch gleich die Bremssättel einzeln bestellen. Wenn du den Rest sowieso schon hast und die alten Hebel verbauen willst kommt das ja sicher billiger oder?
> Hat die dann auch eigene Bremsscheiben? Also mit einer größeren Auflagefläche für die Bremsbeläge? Oder bleiben die Beläge gleich und nur die Kolben werden größer?



Scheiben bleiben die alten! Die Bremskraft ist nebenbei bemerkt nicht von der Fläche abhängig.

Ich habe auch schon dran gedacht die Sättel einzeln zu bestellen aber es kann günstiger seine eine Bremse zu kaufen um dann die übrigen Teile wieder zu veräußern.


----------



## sluette (5. November 2008)

steht hier schon irgendwo die info das die gb hope webseite auf dem neuesten stand ist ? falls ja vergesst den post...


----------



## thirdeyeblind (5. November 2008)

War mir neu. Danke für die Info.
Hab immer nur auf der deutschen Seite geschaut.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (8. November 2008)

Habt ihr schon den Bremsen Test in der BIKE gesehen? Für die Hope Tech X2 eher ein ernüchterndes Ergebnis. Jetzt werden wieder mache schreiben " den Tests darf man nicht glauben , warum liest du dieses Schundheft". 
Bin selbst Hope Fan aber jetzt frag ich mich, ist da was schief gelaufen? Oder was machen die Leute in England?


----------



## thirdeyeblind (8. November 2008)

Ist die schon rausgekommen? Ich hab zwar das Abo (ja ich bin einer von denn die Sie lesen) aber hab noch nix bekommen. Dachte die kommt erst am 15ten raus.
Wie hat sie denn abgeschnitten? 
Hope haben die ja immer nur mittelmäsig getestet. Das hält mich sicher nicht vom kauf ab;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jones (8. November 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon den Bremsen Test in der BIKE gesehen? Für die Hope Tech X2 eher ein ernüchterndes Ergebnis. Jetzt werden wieder mache schreiben " den Tests darf man nicht glauben , warum liest du dieses Schundheft".
> Bin selbst Hope Fan aber jetzt frag ich mich, ist da was schief gelaufen? Oder was machen die Leute in England?



kannst die seiten vllt. einscannen?

lass mich raten - magura hat gewonnen? ist nicht zufällig ne werbeanzeige daneben?


----------



## StillPad (8. November 2008)

jones schrieb:


> lass mich raten - magura hat gewonnen? ist nicht zufällig ne werbeanzeige daneben?



Genau das selbe dachte ich heute morgen auch als ich das lass 

Damals wurde auch die Totem total hoch gelobt als wir uns hier schon mit der Problemlösung beschäftigt haben.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (8. November 2008)

Scanner hab ich leider keinen.

Aber kurz zur Bremskraft für die 160ger Scheiben!
1. Magura Marta Sl (wie von Jones schon erwähnt)
2.Avid Elixir CR
3.Formula R1
8. und letzter Hope TechX2

180er Scheiben
1.Shimao Saint
2.Magura Marta Sl
3.Avid Elixir CR
10.und letzter Hope Tech X2

200er Scheiben
1. Shimano Saint
2.Avid Elixir CR
3.Hayes Stroker Gram
Hope nicht getestet!


----------



## jones (8. November 2008)

magura ist ja keinesfalls schlecht - fahr ich ja selber.

nur die tests sind halt naja...


----------



## sluette (9. November 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Für die Hope Tech X2 eher ein ernüchterndes Ergebnis.



mach dir mal die mühe und schau dir die letzten bremsen tests in der bike oder mountainbike an. falls dort mal eine hope aufgetaucht ist wurde die verarbeitung in den himmel gelobt und die funktion war max. durchschnitt. wie hier schon erwähnt wurde ist das lustigerweise bei fast allen produkten so, die nicht doppelseitige werbung schalten. 
ich lese zwar bike und mtb magazin, sehe die tests aber max als übersicht was so an alternativen zur verfügung steht. die können von mir aus 100 mal den 601 mit jeglicher bremsenkombi fahren, auf meine kaufentscheidung hat das keinen einfluss.


----------



## StillPad (9. November 2008)

Naja wenn ich ehrlich bin würde ich die Hope Bremsen auch nicht unbedingt auf den 1. Platz bringen.

Bisher kontne mich auch nur die V2 von den überzeugen.
Bin aber auch noch nicht alle Varianten gefahren.

Das man den Test dort nicht trauen kann sollte wohl inzwischen schon jeder wisen.
Habe die eigendlich jemals eine V2 getestet?
Ich lese die magazine nicht


----------



## wurzelhoppser (9. November 2008)

Ist das gleiche wie bei den Hopen Pro2 Naben kommen in Tests auch nicht groß zum vorschein,bin mit meinen Top zufrieden.Deshalb soll dieser Test in Bike mich nicht davon abhalten eine neue Hope-Bremse zu kaufen.Gruss


----------



## thirdeyeblind (9. November 2008)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Bin mit meinen Pro 2 auch sehr zufrieden.
Was die neue X2 wirklich taugt werden wir ja sehen wenn die ersten ausgeliefert werden.
Ich hoffe mal wir bekommen dann hier im Forum einen Fahrbericht dazu.


----------



## hardflipper (9. November 2008)

Also die X2 müsste genauso zupacken wie eine Formula ORO. Weil die Kolbenverhältnisse eben gleich sind.

Lediglich die Beläge könnten scheice sein, aber da gibt es mit Sicherheit bald was im Zubehörmarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (9. November 2008)

Stellt sich die Frage ob die überhaupt neue braucht und nicht die der Mini passsen.


----------



## hardflipper (10. November 2008)

StillPad schrieb:


> Stellt sich die Frage ob die überhaupt neue braucht und nicht die der Mini passsen.



Man braucht definitiv neue! Wenn man ganau hinschaut müsste es erkennbar sein.

Außerdem hat mir der Mann von Hope auf der Eurobike erzählt, dass die Beläge geändert wurden.


----------



## StillPad (10. November 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Man braucht definitiv neue! Wenn man ganau hinschaut müsste es erkennbar sein.
> 
> Außerdem hat mir der Mann von Hope auf der Eurobike erzählt, dass die Beläge geändert wurden.



Sowas ist definitiv Dreck.
Man hat es schon bei der V2 gesehn dort gab es und gibt es bisher kaum Hersteller.

Bisher hatte ich ab zum Glück noch keine Probleme mit den Hope Belägen


----------



## milchkoenig (11. November 2008)

StillPad schrieb:


> Bisher hatte ich ab zum Glück noch keine Probleme mit den Hope Belägen



Außer dem Vermaledeiten Gequietsche meiner V2!


----------



## sluette (11. November 2008)

sehe ich das richtig ?
dann hat ja nur noch die version in pink den alten bremssattel?


----------



## hardflipper (12. November 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> sehe ich das richtig ?
> dann hat ja nur noch die version in pink den alten bremssattel?



Ne, den alten Bremshebel nicht Sattel!

Auch die X2 Pro wird den alten Hebel behalten, sowie die Trail. Alles andere kommt mit dem Tech Hebel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (12. November 2008)

dann sind die bilder auf der hope seite nicht aktuell...


----------



## hardflipper (12. November 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> dann sind die bilder auf der hope seite nicht aktuell...



Die Hope Seite war noch nie aktuell


----------



## GSP-Heimkehrer (13. November 2008)

Wer war von euch schon mal in Obersendling in München?

gibt da ne mittelgrosse Industrieüberbauung mit Büros.

wer benutzt die Büros: BIKE und im gleiche Haus SRAM

Da frag ich mich als Schweizer: sind die noch NEUTRAL


----------



## thirdeyeblind (13. November 2008)

Hab auch grade den Test in der Bike gelesen und muß sagen das ich es schon häftig finde der Hope Tech X2 in Sachen Bremskraft nur halb so viele Punkte zu geben wie einer Tektro oder eine Julie!
Mag sein das die Hope nicht die Spitze der Pyramide ist aber schlechter als Tektro???


----------



## damonsta (13. November 2008)

Ist doch schei.ssegal. Die Dosierbarkeit einer Bremse ist deutlich wichtiger. Bissigkeit bekommt man durch andere Beläge ohne Probleme hin!


----------



## thirdeyeblind (13. November 2008)

So ein test ist hier sicherlich sowieso für die wenigsten kaufentscheidend denk ich mal.
trotzdem finde ich diese Aussage ziemlich gewagt.
Ich werde mir jedenfalls lieber mein eigenes Bild davon machen.


----------



## GSP-Heimkehrer (13. November 2008)

Das nenn ich aktuell:
http://www.hopetechusa.com/index.php3?voir=mmpf&image=

Grüsse


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. November 2008)

Ich denke schon was in so starke verkauften Zeitschriften steht das es bei vielen Leuten zur Kaufentscheidung beiträgt. Siehe z.b. Liteville die sind aus der Versenkung gekommen und werden von der Zeitschrift gehypet und angepriesen als hätten sie das Bike neu erfunden. So als würden alle Anderen in der Pendeluhr schlafen. 
Bin mir leider nicht mehr sicher aber ich denke das ich mal gelesen habe das ein Exmitarbeiter von der Bike die Liteville macht? 
Das zieht sich durch die ganze Bikebranche, Shop oder Zeitschrift, wer mehr bezahlt, größere Rabatte gibt oder Material springen lässt wird eben forciert. Hope zum beispiel gibt keine Rabatte egal wie viel man kauft. Siehe Bike test!


----------



## thirdeyeblind (14. November 2008)

Wie gesagt am besten man macht sich selbst einen Eindruck von der Bremse.
Die 2007er Mono M4 wurde auch nicht gut getestet aber ich bin trotzdem sehr zufrieden damit.
Bin schon gespannt auf den ersten Praxisbericht hier im Forum wenn endlich jemand sein X2 bekommt.


----------



## StillPad (15. November 2008)

Ohja Hope ist knallhart bei den Sachen

@blind
Man kann sich leider sehr oft gar kein Bild machen von den Bremsen.
Da hilft nur kaufen und ausprobieren.

Und glaube mir das ist richtig teuer, was ich an Verlusten durch die $cheiß Bremsen gemacht habe ist schon nimmer schön.
Vorallen will die keiner mehr kaufen, einmal gefahren und man hat 2-3 hundert euro Verlust.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thirdeyeblind (15. November 2008)

Naja ich bekomme das Set für 350 Euro komplett neu.
Und wenns mir nicht taugt bekomme ich es mit etwas Glück sicher für 300 wieder verkauft. jedenfalls solange sie noch gut aussieht und Garantie hat
Man weiß ja leider vorher nur selten genau was man bekommt. das stimmt leider.
Aber das ist bei jeder anderen Bremse genauso.
Aber wie schon gesagt. Ich bin mit der M4 sehr zufrieden und denk ich werd auch mit der X2 gut zurechtkommen.
Ich würde Sie ja "nur" für ein XC Hardtail nehmen und bin auch nicht schwer.
Soooo schlecht kann die fast nicht sein;-)


----------



## matsch (15. November 2008)

Schön wäre es auch mal die Testergebnisse einer Englischen MTB zeitung zu sehen. Mal sehen wie da so die Ergebnisse aussehen. Vielliecht hat ja jemand ne Möglichkeit.....


----------



## thirdeyeblind (15. November 2008)

Das ist doch mal ne interessante Idee muß ich sagen. Glaub kaum das sie die Bremse da auch sooo schlecht beurteilen.
Aber nur weil die Zeitschriften in England mit Hope das gleiche machen wie die deutschen Zeitschriften z.B. mit Magura wird sich die Leistung der remse nicht ändern.
Woher weiß man schon ob ein Test 100% echt und ehrlich ist???


----------



## StillPad (16. November 2008)

thirdeyeblind schrieb:


> Woher weiß man schon ob ein Test 100% echt und ehrlich ist???



Meist wenn die Leute die sich fahren oder haben darüber berichten


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. November 2008)

Welcher Hersteller verbaut an seinen Kompletträder schon Hope Bremsen? Maximal Orange aber sonst schon niemand. Anders bei allen anderen Bremsen Avid, Formula oder Hayes sind schon auf jeden Bike. Sogar Maguras sind schon auf Specialized Räder. 
Dadurch bleibt Hope exklusiv, Hope ist eben Kult!


----------



## thirdeyeblind (16. November 2008)

Stimmt. Aber das macht es eben auch etwas schwerer an echte Praxiserfahrungen von anderen zu kommen. Irgendwer muß sie sich eben kaufen.

@StillPad: Ich meinte einen Test in einer Zeitschrift. Da weiß man ja nie ob sie für ein "sehr gut" gleich mal ein paar Satz Bremsen abstauben. Auf einen echten Bericht von jemand der die Bremse fährt warte ich ja schon ;-)


----------



## matsch (16. November 2008)

> Auf einen echten Bericht von jemand der die Bremse fährt warte ich ja schon ;-)



Ja aber wer bitte gibt zu, dass er für über 300Euro Mist gekauft hat??


----------



## hardflipper (16. November 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Doch!!! Der Unterschied ist gewaltig!!! Wenn sie den Kolben auf 22 mm vergößert haben sind´s 20 %. Das ist schon einiges! Mir hat der Hope Manna auf der Eurobike erzählt sie hätten den Kolben auf 24 mm vergrößert aber da hat er sich bestimmt vertan. War kein Techniker sondern ein Vertriebsmensch....
> 
> Die alte Mini hab ich übrigens vor 1 1/2 Jahren schon für 300 bekommen



Ich muss mich selbst korregieren -> Es sind nur 15 % Mehrleistung der X2 im Vergleich zur mini.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. November 2008)

Geht eigentlich die letzt Mini (silber) besser als die vorletzte Mini (schwarz)? Ich hab nämlich noch die schwarze mit 183er Scheibe vorne und 160ger hinten. Früher hatte ich ein Magura Marta Sl die ging mit 160ger Scheiben wesentlich besser als die schwarze Mini.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (16. November 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Geht eigentlich die letzt Mini (silber) besser als die vorletzte Mini (schwarz)? Ich hab nämlich noch die schwarze mit 183er Scheibe vorne und 160ger hinten. Früher hatte ich ein Magura Marta Sl die ging mit 160ger Scheiben wesentlich besser als die schwarze Mini.



Die schwarze Mini hat 180er Scheiben! Die 183er kamen erst mit der Silbernen. Oder du hast was zamgebasteltes!?

Die silberne und die schwarze Mini sind nahezu identisch. D.h. auch gleiche kümmerliche Leistung.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. November 2008)

Ja da hab ich die neuen Scheiben dran. Man muss jeden Millimeter ausreizen!


----------



## hardflipper (16. November 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Ja da hab ich die neuen Scheiben dran. Man muss jeden Millimeter ausreizen!



bei mir sind die neuen 183er Scheiben nicht durch den Sattel gegangen! Die haben gestriffen.

Oder hast du einen PM Sattel? Dann hätte ich evlt. Interesse


----------



## BommelMaster (16. November 2008)

ich will hier auf die diskussion anschließen, bzgl schlechter leistungen der hope bremsen.

ich selber fahre eine 99er dh04. also knapp 10 jahre alt. bin nicht erstbesitzer, ist bestimmt durch EINIGE hände gegangen. ich habe orig. hope beläge drin . es gibt bessere bremsen, das stimmt. punkt ist aber - die bremse geht IMMER NOCH.
die mono serie wurde von vielen verschrien, sie funktionieren nicht richtig, gehen nicht sogut.
ich sag da NAJA. wie mittlerweile bekannt sein müsste, verbaut hope keine guten bremsbeläge. tuning beläge wirken hier WUNDER. BBB, kool stop usw, die beißen sehr gut, verschleißen aber SEHR schnell. die beläge meiner DH04 sind nicht die stärksten, halten aber wirklich EWIG. hab bei der bremse noch nie beläge aus verschleiß gewechselt, sondern immer weil sie irgendwann verölt waren und deshalb nicht mehr funktionierten.
der punkt ist doch, die verarbeitung, die technik und das ansehen der hope sind unerreicht. es ist saubere arbeit, sie hat zwar keine wunderkräfte, aber man kann mit weicheren belägen LOCKER an die power einer konkurrenzbremse kommen, nur hat man dann VIEL mehr verschleiß, und das ist es meiner meinung nach nicht wert.
was soll denn der bremskraftvergleich bei cc bremsen? jetz mal ehrlich, wann legt ihr mit eurem cc bike einen nosewheelie im 30% gefälle hin? wichtiger hier ist doch eine bremse, die läuft läuft und läuft, im wettkampf kann man ruhig andere beläge reinbaun, wenns auf die bremskraft ankommt, aber im dauerbetrieb ist es mir lieber, verschleißfeste beläge zu haben

natürlich kann ich dann nicht erwarten dass eine xcbremse mit 160er scheibe mir ne dh power hinzaubert. aber solang sie nicht undicht wird, schön anzusehen ist - hab ich doch alles was ich brauche.

würde mir IMMER lieber eine schöne hope ans rad schrauben, die vllt nicht so die bremskraft eine juicy hat, dafür weiß ich dass sie lange funktionieren wird, ohne daran was zu tun


----------



## wurzelhoppser (17. November 2008)

Bommel Master das war das Wort zum Sonntag.Gebe dir vollkommen recht,als cc Bremse wird sie alle mal reichen.Wichtig ist doch die Haltbarkeit.Und nartürlich das geniale Aussehen und die Verarbeitung.Gruss


----------



## hardflipper (17. November 2008)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Bommel Master das war das Wort zum Sonntag.Gebe dir vollkommen recht,als cc Bremse wird sie alle mal reichen.Wichtig ist doch die Haltbarkeit.Und nartürlich das geniale Aussehen und die Verarbeitung.Gruss



Mir reicht sie leider nicht.

Ich denke die X2 könnte dann Leistungstechnisch meinen Ansprüchen gerecht werden aber mit der alten Mini ging einfach nix...  Dabei war letztere vieeeeeeel schöner.

Schade dass hope nicht schon fürher die Kolben größer gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (17. November 2008)

welche reicht dir nicht? was reicht dir daran nicht und welche beläge fährst du?
wenns dir immer noch zu schwach ist, man kann auch etwas stärker drücken, dann hast du mehr bremskraft. ist dir das zuwider(was ich verstehen kann), kannst du immer noch auf eine größere scheibe umrüsten oder gar ein stärkeres modell nehmen


----------



## Blackhawk88 (17. November 2008)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> i
> wie mittlerweile bekannt sein müsste, verbaut hope keine guten bremsbeläge. tuning beläge wirken hier WUNDER. BBB, kool stop usw, die beißen sehr gut, verschleißen aber SEHR schnell.


das kann ich so nicht bestätigen
in meiner mini hatte ich swissstop und die waren nicht wesentlich schneller am ende als die original hope

in meiner m4 und m6 habe ich koolstop gefahren, die waren von der haltbarkeit wirklich nicht so der kracher
jetzt fahre ich in der m4 und m6 trickstuff, die halten mittlerweile schon ewig!
die original hope hatte ich an 2 tagen in todtnau bei schlamm komplett runtergefahren, die trickstuff haben da nur kaum erkennbaren verschleiß gezeigt


----------



## BommelMaster (17. November 2008)

naja dann widersprichst du mir ja gar nicht 

ich habe behauptet, dass es außer den hopes nicht auch beläge gibt , die lange halten können


----------



## Blackhawk88 (17. November 2008)

das stimmt!
ich fand nur deine aussage etwas missverständlich, man könnte meinen alle tuning beläge wurden sehr schnell verschleissen


----------



## wurzelhoppser (17. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen habe mal eine Frage zur Hope-Mini.Im Moment fahre ich eine Louise FR von 2004 möchte mir aber die neue Hope-Mini die im Dezember in den Verkauf kommt kaufen.Hat die Mini weniger Bremsleistung als die Louise oder hat da jemand von euch Erfahrungswerte.Fahre hauptsächlich Cross-Country.Was meint ihr?Danke im voraus


----------



## sluette (18. November 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Die silberne und die schwarze Mini sind nahezu identisch. D.h. auch gleiche kümmerliche Leistung.


 
ich weiss nicht was ihr für einen anspruch an die mini habt, mir reicht die power völlig aus. war am anfang auch nicht ganz überzeugt ob ich mir an mein argon die mini bauen soll, vor allem im hinblick auf den alpencross letztes jahr und meiner ca 105kg (komplett mit gepäck) gewicht. vielleicht habe ich ja auch nur glück mit meinem model aber ich habe sie nicht in die knie bekommen. weder auf schnellen 1500hm downhills, noch auf verblockten trails. ich fahre vorne und hinten 183mm floatings.
mit meiner m4 am enduro (203er floatings) bin ich auch völlig zufrieden. die bremspower ist nahezu identisch zu ehemals montierten juicy 7 mit dem vorteil das ich noch kein quitschen gehört habe und über die optik brauchen wir wohl nicht zu diskutieren.
hope, sonst nix !


----------



## hardflipper (18. November 2008)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> welche reicht dir nicht? was reicht dir daran nicht und welche beläge fährst du?
> wenns dir immer noch zu schwach ist, man kann auch etwas stärker drücken, dann hast du mehr bremskraft. ist dir das zuwider(was ich verstehen kann), kannst du immer noch auf eine größere scheibe umrüsten oder gar ein stärkeres modell nehmen



Ich habe am Fully die schwarze Mini mit 180/160er Scheiben und am hardtail habe ich die neuere silberne mit 160/160er Scheiben. 

Beläge sind Koolstop aber auch die Originalen sind nicht wesentlich schlechter. 

Wandernde Hebel habe ich bei Hitze nicht. Aber bei Highspeed Vollbremsungen schiesse ich gerne mal über´s Ziel hinaus da einfach nix merhr geht.

Ich würde halt gerne eine Mini fahren die reicht und keinen V2 Bleiklumpen...


----------



## Deleted 8566 (18. November 2008)

Servus,


Also meine Mono Mini (noch die schwarze Serie 180/160) bremst auch im Bikepark Oberammergau trotz Originalbremsbeläge in allen Situationen vollkommen ausreichend. 
Ich weiß nicht, warum die Leute immer ne Extremverzögerung a'la The One mit 220er Scheiben wollen. Das bringt ja nix...


Viele Grüße,

Thomas


----------



## hardflipper (18. November 2008)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> 
> Also meine Mono Mini (noch die schwarze Serie 180/160) bremst auch im Bikepark Oberammergau trotz Originalbremsbeläge in allen Situationen vollkommen ausreichend.
> ...



Die Verzögerung einer Oro mit 180er Scheibe würde mir schon reichen. Aber davon sind meine Mini´s noch ein gutes Stück weg


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (18. November 2008)

Also zur Frage vorher, die Louise bremst bei gleicher Scheibengröße viel besser als eine Mini.  

Bei meiner ist es manchmal echt komisch, wenn ich von Zuhause wegfahre ,die Bremse kalt ist und ich das erste mal bremse erschrecke ich manchmal. Aber um so länger ich fahre um so besser geht sie. Jetzt muss ich mal schauen welche Beläge verbaut sind, da ich die Bremse gebraucht gekauft habe weiß ich das leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (21. November 2008)

Ich würde sagen es sind Originalbeläge. Mit ultraleichten Belägen kann ich das HR mit einem Finger anheben (Ashima Ultralight 180mm Scheibe). Ein Paar Beläge habe ich noch hier!


----------



## wurzelhoppser (22. November 2008)

Der Händler go-cycle in Münster hat ab sofort die neuen Hopes,340,Euro die Mini Tech X2 Komplett. Hab ich gerade auf der Homepage gesehen.Gruss


----------



## thirdeyeblind (22. November 2008)

Klasse. Und endlich auch mit erträglichen Aufpreisen für farbige floating Scheiben. Damit haben sie den Jungs von Bikeparts Online was voraus.
Preislich kommt es ja fast aufs gleiche raus.
Und angeblich ja auch noch direkt ab Lager lieferbar!


----------



## thirdeyeblind (4. Dezember 2008)

hat inzwischen schon jemand eine Tech X2 bestellt oder vielleicht sogar schon bekommen? Mich würde mal das wirkliche Gewicht mit floating Scheiben interessieren.

Macht es eigentlich Sinn die Tech X2 mit Stahlflexleitung zu kaufen? Ich meine eigentlich sollte es ja so leicht wie möglich bleiben, anderseits soll die Bremskraft ja auch so gut wie möglich sein.
Bei eine CC Bremse mit 180/160er Scheiben dürfte der Unterschied von normaler Leitung zu Stahlflex wohl eher gering ausfallen oder??


----------



## hansmanns (6. Dezember 2008)

thirdeyeblind schrieb:


> hat inzwischen schon jemand eine Tech X2 bestellt oder vielleicht sogar schon bekommen? Mich würde mal das wirkliche Gewicht mit floating Scheiben interessieren.
> 
> Macht es eigentlich Sinn die Tech X2 mit Stahlflexleitung zu kaufen? Ich meine eigentlich sollte es ja so leicht wie möglich bleiben, anderseits soll die Bremskraft ja auch so gut wie möglich sein.
> Bei eine CC Bremse mit 180/160er Scheiben dürfte der Unterschied von normaler Leitung zu Stahlflex wohl eher gering ausfallen oder??


Hallo Drittesaugeblind,

ich habe mir eine Anlage bestellt, die gestern von GoCycle verschickt wurde. Ich nehme daher an, sie am Montag zu kriegen:

Tech X-2 mit Stahlflexleitung und 185er Floating Disc für hinten
Tech M4 mit Stahlflexleitung und 185er Floating Disc für vorne

Ich werde den Krempel vor dem Einbau mal wiegen und die Daten hier veröffentlichen.
Für einen sinnvollen Testbericht braucht's sicher 2 Wochen Einfahrzeit. 

Gruß,

Hans


----------



## thirdeyeblind (6. Dezember 2008)

Super. Dann warte ich mal geduldig auf dein Feedback. Eine M4 hab ich mir schon letztes Jahr gekauft (alerdings die Mini M4) und bin immernoch sehr zufrieden damit.
Wünsch Dir jetzt schonmal viel Spaß mit den Bremsen!


----------



## damonsta (7. Dezember 2008)

Ob Stahlflex oder nicht macht sich bei XC nicht bemerkbar, so meine Erfahung.


----------



## John Oswald (9. Dezember 2008)

hab die x2 pro vor ein paar tagen bekommen.
werd sie heute abend mal wiegen und posten

PS: is schon schön die bremse


----------



## John Oswald (9. Dezember 2008)

also

bremse vr: 220g
bremse hr: 231g
floating-disc 160mm: 77g
adapter PM-IS vr: 16g
adapter PM-IS hr: 21g
alle DIN-teile (titan) pro bremse: 21g
bedienungsanleitung: 5g

stahlflexleitung goodridge: 57g pro meter
übrigens falls jemand noch leitungen braucht...

hoffe, euch geholfen zu haben 

PS: wahrscheinlich soll ich jetzt auch noch einen fahrbericht abgeben, oder?

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (9. Dezember 2008)

ja sollst du


----------



## damonsta (9. Dezember 2008)

643g out of box wenn man eine PM Gabel hat? Hammerhartes Gewicht.
Leitungen schon gekürzt? Bilder und Erfahrungsbericht bitte!


----------



## thirdeyeblind (9. Dezember 2008)

Klingt schon nicht übel muss ich sagen. Zwar nicht soo interessant für mich weil ich eher die "normale" X2 im Auge hab und nicht die Pro aber schonmal nicht schlecht.

Jetzt bin ich aber auch noch gespannt auf den Fahrbericht.


----------



## John Oswald (9. Dezember 2008)

zu den fragen:
leitungen ungekürzt (153+93cm) befüllt und mit originalbelägen natürlich

noch ein detail, das den ein oder anderen vielleicht interessieren wird:
gewicht der originalleitung: 18g/m - also 39g/m weniger als das der stahlflexleitung

der fahrbericht folgt, wenn die bremsen montiert sind, eh klar


----------



## thirdeyeblind (9. Dezember 2008)

Irgendwas stimmt hier nicht.
Also alles zusammen (wenn man die das Gewicht der normalen Leitung noch extra dazurechnet) komme ich auf 709 Gramm. Und das ohne die Stahlflex Leitung.
Oder ist die Stahlflexleitung bei dem 220 und 231 Gramm der Bremse schon dabei? 
Dann würde das ja mit normaler Leitung auf 565 Gramm kommen und das kann ja auch nicht sein oder?


----------



## John Oswald (10. Dezember 2008)

das angegebene gewicht ist natürlich inkl. originalleitungen in originallänge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thirdeyeblind (10. Dezember 2008)

UNd die Originalleitung war bei Dir schon Stahlflex? Oder hast du sie mit normaler Leitung gekauft und dann auf Stahlflex gewechselt??


----------



## thirdeyeblind (10. Dezember 2008)

Jetzt hab ichs kapiert! 
Du hast ja die X2 Pro gekauft und die gibts ja original nur mit Kunststoffleitung. 
Trotzdem schon ein ziemlich gutes Gewicht find ich. Bin mal gespannt was die normale X2 wiegt.


----------



## John Oswald (10. Dezember 2008)

na gott sei dank...

die stahlflexleitungen liegen samt der passenden goodridge hope-fittings noch auf meiner werkbank.

bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich sie überhaupt einbauen werde (das rot beißt sich *ziemlich* mit dem rot der bereits eingebauten nokon-schalt-züge...)


----------



## StillPad (10. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du die Pro nicht zum selben Preis bekommst wie die normal lohnen die sich Preisleistungstechnisch nicht.

Das Gewichtstuning dort ist in mein Augen nur noch für Leute die jedes Ggramm reduzieren wollen und zuviel Geld haben.

Die Ersparniss wird wohl unter 100gr sein. Dann lieber vor dem Biken auf Toilette gehen


----------



## HypnoKröte (10. Dezember 2008)

Wenn die Idioten von Hope nicht so stur wären , hätte ich mir niemals die Mühe gemacht meine Pro umeloxieren zu lassen  

Ich mein doch das Gunsmoke so ziemlich überall deplaziert ist.Und die neue Pro is ja wohl n beschiss am Kunden selbst. Mehr Gewicht 
alter Hebel und immer noch die Farbe.


----------



## thirdeyeblind (10. Dezember 2008)

Und das hat geklappt mit dem umeloxieren? Welche Farbe hat sie denn jetzt? Hast du vielleicht ein Foto davon? War sicher auch nicht ganz billig oder?


----------



## HypnoKröte (10. Dezember 2008)

Ist doch kein Spezial Alu wieso sollte es nicht gehn? . Wegs Pics gug in meim Album.


----------



## John Oswald (10. Dezember 2008)

ja, es ist schade, dass es farblich nicht mehr möglichkeiten gibt.
und klar, das gunsmoke ist auch nicht jedermanns geschmack...

die adapter sind übrigens in silber. die werde ich vielleicht auch "umeloxieren" (schwarz) lassen. 
das ist aber gar nicht soooooo einfach.
eloxieren ist ja ein materialabtragendes verfahren, und wenn dann zusätzlich auch noch die alte eloxalschicht weggeätzt werden muss...
für zange und co mit all den niedrig tolerierten passungen sicherlich nicht empfehlenswert. für den adapter mit den gewinden, naja...
wie auch immer, da brauchts jemanden, der sich damit auskennt, die bremse ist sicherheitsrelevant!!! da bin ich konservativ!!!!!!!


----------



## John Oswald (10. Dezember 2008)

... und alu ist nicht gleich alu...


----------



## John Oswald (10. Dezember 2008)

die neue x2 pro hat übrigens die neue zange, bei der man die beläge von oben wechseln kann, ohne erst die zange demontieren zu müssen. find ich schon gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (10. Dezember 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Wenn die Idioten von Hope nicht so stur wären , hätte ich mir niemals die Mühe gemacht meine Pro umeloxieren zu lassen
> 
> Ich mein doch das Gunsmoke so ziemlich überall deplaziert ist.Und die neue Pro is ja wohl n beschiss am Kunden selbst. Mehr Gewicht
> alter Hebel und immer noch die Farbe.



Ich finde den alten Hebel eh schöner! Nur dumm, dass man jetzt die Pro kaufen muss um ne leichte Bremse zu haben. 

Sonst konnte man ja eine Silberne einfach zu einer Pro umrüsten mal abgesehen von der gun smoke Scheibe.

Dumm auch, dass es die neuen Sättel nur noch in PM gibt  :kotz:  :stinkefingersmiley:


----------



## StillPad (10. Dezember 2008)

Tja ope sollte leiber mal anfangen die Bremsen nach Kundenwunsch zu produzieren und nicht wie die es wollen.

Alles gibt es farbig, es kann ja wohl kein Problem sein ein Teil der Bremsen anders zu Färben.
Vor allen bei den Preisen, Hope hat ja nun mit die teuersten Bremsen.


----------



## John Oswald (10. Dezember 2008)

...ja, dumm...

und die scheibe in schwarz hab ich übrigens schon. braucht wer eine 160er in gunsmoke schmal?


----------



## HypnoKröte (10. Dezember 2008)

Den Adapter kannst auch lackieren . Übrigens wird zwar material abgetragen aber man kann auf den Mü genau eine neue Eloxal Schicht drauf packen.


----------



## Mad-Line (10. Dezember 2008)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Ist doch kein Spezial Alu wieso sollte es nicht gehn? . Wegs Pics gug in meim Album.



Problem ist bei Hydraulischen Bremsen allgemein die maß genauigkeit.
Wenn die Bremsteile eloxiert werden dann werden sie auf Maß Eloxiert.
Beim um Eloxieren wird aber Material Abgetragen.
Die Eloxsalschicht entsteht ca zu 2/3 nach innen und zu 1/3 nach außen. Das 2/3 muss aber runter gebeizt werden.

Ich hab bis jetzt auch noch keine Eloxiert aber ich denke das die Toleranzen nicht viel zulassen. Material abtrag beim umleloxieren bei mir ca 0,05 mm bei dicken schichten und jenach legierung sogar 0,1mm.

Mich würde sehr interssieren ob die Bemse funktioniert!
Was ich noch gerne wissen möchte ist ob sie umeloxiert wurde oder ob die einfach nur eloxiert würde (vorher alu silber)


----------



## thirdeyeblind (10. Dezember 2008)

Da die Pro ja immer in Gunsmoke kommt wurde die sicher umeloxiert.
Darum hab ich auch gefragt ob das geklappt hat. Die Toleranzen sind da ja ziemlich gering.


----------



## John Oswald (10. Dezember 2008)

hat jetzt zwar nix mit der mini oder x2 zu tun, aber o.k.

"drübereloxieren" geht nicht! auch nicht bei silbernen teilen. die sind ja meist farblos eloxiert und eben nicht natur.

muss erst mit natron-lauge "abgebeizt" werden. selbst profis machen das ungern, da dabei ...tatäää... der materialabtrag nie exakt vorausgesagt werden kann.

und wenn die exakte alu-legierung nicht bekannt ist, schon gleich gar nicht.
alu ist eben nicht gleich alu...
auch die qualität und insbesondere der exakte farbton der neuen elox-schicht hängt maßgeblich von der legierung des aluminiums ab.

und ja, es gibt speziellen lack (sogar pulverlack), der für bereits eloxierte beschichtungen geeignet ist. der hält aber nicht wirklich gut.

wenn schon, dann vernünftig


----------



## John Oswald (10. Dezember 2008)

...wer "spezialisten" kennenlernen möchte:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=243279


----------



## HypnoKröte (10. Dezember 2008)

Sach mal schlechten Tag gehabt ? Es wurden 20 Î¼m abgetragen und 20 wieder auf. 

Und wenn du jetzt anfÃ¤ngst mir Saufhund als Spezialisten darzustellen dann bin ich eh raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Oswald (10. Dezember 2008)

HypnoKrÃ¶te schrieb:


> Es wurden 20 Î¼m abgetragen und 20 wieder auf.



na prima... 

wie gesagt, ich werd meine adapter ebenso schwarz umeloxieren - und das ergebnis dann posten.


----------



## hardflipper (10. Dezember 2008)

Man könnte aber auch die Bohrung vor dem Beizen versiegeln?!


----------



## Mad-Line (10. Dezember 2008)

> Es wurden 20 Î¼m abgetragen und 20 wieder auf.



das glaube ich im Leben nicht es sei den du hast gemessen mit entsprechenden werkzeug 0,002mm +-


----------



## MisterXT (10. Dezember 2008)

Ein guter Eloxierer macht das.
Wenn "umeloxiert" werden soll, wird vorher gemessen und die Schicht wieder erzeugt und wenn neu eloxiert wird, eben nach Angabe.

Stichwort "Schichtdickenmessung".

Im Maschinenbau ist es ganz normal, das ich dem Eloxierer sage, wie stark die Schicht werden soll. Bei den angesprochenen zwei Hundersteln würde ja keine Passung mehr stimmen.


----------



## hansmanns (10. Dezember 2008)

thirdeyeblind schrieb:


> Super. Dann warte ich mal geduldig auf dein Feedback. Eine M4 hab ich mir schon letztes Jahr gekauft (alerdings die Mini M4) und bin immernoch sehr zufrieden damit.
> Wünsch Dir jetzt schonmal viel Spaß mit den Bremsen!


So, die Bremsen sind da. Interessante Gewichte:

Vorne M4 mit Stahlflexleitung: 310g ohne Adapter / Scheibe
Hinten X2 mit Stahlflexleitung: 324g ohne Adapter / Scheibe

Scheiben 183mm Floating Disc: 132g pro Stück

Am Wochenende wird die Anlage montiert und hoffentlich auch eingefahren. Die Verarbeitung und das Design sind jedenfalls schon mal richtig klasse.

Gruß,

Hansmanns


----------



## sluette (11. Dezember 2008)

MisterXT schrieb:


> Wenn "umeloxiert" werden soll, wird vorher gemessen und die Schicht wieder erzeugt und wenn neu eloxiert wird, eben nach Angabe.


 
das wirft mein verständniss vom eloxieren jetzt kräftig aus der bahn, hab bisher immer gedacht das beim eloxieren lediglich material abgetragen wird, was mir auch sehr logisch erscheint. wie kann man dann material auftragen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (11. Dezember 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> das wirft mein verständniss vom eloxieren jetzt kräftig aus der bahn, hab bisher immer gedacht das beim eloxieren lediglich material abgetragen wird, was mir auch sehr logisch erscheint. wie kann man dann material auftragen ?



Wieso sollte Material abgetragen werden? Dann ist ja die Farbe wieder weg... 

Sehr logisch erscheint mir ein Abtrag nicht!?!?!?

Das material wird elektronisch oxidiert. Oxidation heist die Oberfläche geht eine Verbindung mit dem Sauerstoff ein --> MaterialAUFtrag!

Nur das Beizen was gerne zur Vorbereitung gemacht wird trägt ab!


Ich bin mal auf die ersten Erfahrungsberiche der X2 gespannt!


----------



## MisterXT (11. Dezember 2008)

Flipper hat recht. Wie das jetzt genau funktioniert, keine Ahnung. Das soll dir mal jemand erklären, der mehr Ahnung davon hat. Oder lies mal in den diversen Eloxal- Threads.
Ich weiß nur, das wir den Eloxierern in den Zeichnungen und Arbeitsanweisungen angeben, wie dick die Schicht werden soll/darf. 
Klappt nicht immer, liegt aber wahrscheinlich eher am Betrieb.


----------



## Mad-Line (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich muss da mal was richtig stellen.


> Material abtrag beim umleloxieren bei mir ca 0,05 mm bei dicken schichten und jenach legierung sogar 0,1mm.



Die maße beziehen sich auf Rundes Alu das heisst die werte sind einmal durch 2 zuteilen dann liegt die Tolerranz beim umeloxieren im bereich bei ca 25 -  Max 50 µm.
Wenn man z.b 20µm abträgt muss man ca 33µm wieder auftragen. (2/3)
Das heisst wenn deine Bremse bei 20µm eloxiert wurde ist sie theortisch jetzt 13µm kleiner und das kann ausreichen das sie undicht wird.
Da der farbton unter anderen abhängig von der schicht dicke ist geht das auftragen nur begrenzt. Würde das so einfach und genau funktionieren wurde man öfter mal umeloxierte bremsen sehen.


----------



## HypnoKröte (11. Dezember 2008)

Bahnt sich hier ein neuer NinoCH an? junge komm klar mit deinen Problemen und lass mich in ruhe. Du bist nicht der Einzige der eloxieren kann.


----------



## Mad-Line (11. Dezember 2008)

hey HypnoKröte das hier ist ein Diskussions Forum und darn beteilige ich mich.
Ich hab dich in keinster weise angemacht beleidigt oder sonst etwas sondern habe nur auf Probleme hingewiesen und versucht sachlich dadrauf zu antworten.
Wenn dir das nicht passt dann geh doch einfach oder halt den rand.

Jeder depp kann Eloxieren.


----------



## HypnoKröte (11. Dezember 2008)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> Jeder depp kann Eloxieren.



Das sagt mir schon genug über dich aus


----------



## damonsta (11. Dezember 2008)

Geil, ich kassiere das Eintrittsgeld und das von der Popcornkasse!


----------



## HB76 (11. Dezember 2008)

tut dir irgendwas weh, hypnokröte??


----------



## HypnoKröte (11. Dezember 2008)

Keineswegs wieso auch ?ich finde es einfach lächerlich jedem seine Meinung aufdrücken zu müssen.


----------



## promises (11. Dezember 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Geil, ich kassiere das Eintrittsgeld und das von der Popcornkasse!



komm lieber rüber zu mir und wir eloxieren ne Runde !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (11. Dezember 2008)

Vergiss es, ich eloxiere vllt mal deine Schwester!


----------



## Mad-Line (11. Dezember 2008)

sieht die gut aus?


----------



## thirdeyeblind (12. Dezember 2008)

Sorry wenn ich eure Runde störe aber mit ist grade was aufgefallen. (geht doch hier noch um die neue Hope oder??;-)

Sehe ich das richtig das die normale X2 dann mit Stahlflex und Bremsscheibe und Adapter dann fast 500 Gramm wiegt??
Gut das ist mit 180er Scheibe und Stahlflex aber trotzdem. Wenn man die Unterschiede abzieht dann sinds immernoch ca. 400 Gramm. ich hatte eher so richtung 350 Gramm gehofft.
Schon einiges mehr als ich erwartet hatte.
Bin auch immernoch gespant auf den ersten Fahrbericht.


----------



## damonsta (12. Dezember 2008)

Mad-Line schrieb:


> sieht die gut aus?



Er hat gar keine. Wollte nur das Gelaber unterbinden.

@thirdeyeblind

Wie kommst du auf 500?


----------



## luho (12. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wollte nur einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht wegen der Mini Pro und dem umeloxieren geben.
Habe die Bremse vor knapp einem Jahr zerlegt und zu einem Eloxierer gegeben. Sie läuft seit ca 5000km völlig problemlos und ist völlig dicht.
Das Zerlegen selbst ist recht banal und ohne besonderes Werkzeug zu machen, ausser dem Schlüssel für die große Sternschraube (hatte ich mir bei GoCycle bestellt)
Hatte das mir dem Eloxierer vorher dikutiert, der konnte mir natürlich keine Gewähr geben, meinte jedoch, dass es recht unwahrscheinlich sei, dass es nicht funktioniert. Bin daher das Risiko eingegangen, weil Gunsmoke geht gar nicht.

Grüße

luho


----------



## HypnoKröte (12. Dezember 2008)

Danke luho  so muss das sein.


----------



## thirdeyeblind (12. Dezember 2008)

@ damonsta

Bremse 324 Gramm
Scheibe 132 Gramm
Adapter ca. 15 Gramm

Sind zusammen 471 Gramm. Für mich sind das !fast! 500 Gramm. Find ich für eine CC Bremse schon ziemlich happig.
Klar. Das wäre ja dann mit Stahlflex und 183er Scheibe.


----------



## hansmanns (12. Dezember 2008)

@thirdeyelind:

Stimmt, ultraleicht ist anders. Allerdings, ich habe schon ultraleichte Bremsen gefahren (Magura) und gehalten hat der Krempel nicht lange.
Ich habe die Anlage heute montiert und der Druckpunkt ist betonhart! Total geile Qualität, kein Schleifen, die Beläge machen recht weit auf. Mal schauen, wie sie bremst, aber das ist mal wieder eine Investition für ein paar Jahre.
Dann trete ich halt ein paar Gramm mehr den Berg hoch....wenn mir das zu viel wird, suche ich mir ein anderes Hobby.

Grüße,

Hansmanns


----------



## thirdeyeblind (12. Dezember 2008)

Das stimmt schon. Lieber Qualität mit ein paar Gramm mehr als dann beim Downhill mit dem Kinn zu bremsen.
Ist nur ärgerlich wenn man für einen 50 Gramm leichteren Sattel 150 Euro ausgibt aber dann 100 Gramm mehr als erwartet an der Bremse hat. Aber sicher ist mit auch lieber als extrem leicht. Und da ich schon so von Hope überzeugt bin kommt auch nix anderes in Frage.
Eine Kombination wäre natürlich das beste. Aber die einzige Alternative ist die Hope X2 Pro und da geht die Farbe leider garnicht.
Dann werd ich mich wohl mit dem Gewicht abfinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (12. Dezember 2008)

324g vorne???


----------



## thirdeyeblind (12. Dezember 2008)

Nein. 324 Gramm sind die HR Bremse.


----------



## damonsta (12. Dezember 2008)

Mit irgendwelchen Schrauben? Welche Länge? 

Kommt mir extrem schwer vor. Habe am RM der optik wegen auch Stahlflex. 

Da hat die *HR Bremse 295g* mit Bremssattelschrauben und die *VR 262g*. Bei Bedarf stelle ich gerne Bilder ein.


----------



## thirdeyeblind (12. Dezember 2008)

Mir kommt das eben auch ziemlich schwer vor.
Wobei man ja aber mit Kunststoffleitung und 160er Scheibe noch ca. 110 Gramm abziehen kann. Fann wäre es ca. 360 Gram und das geht ja dann wieder.
Mal abwarten ob sie sich hier noch jemand in dieser Zusammenstellung kauft. Sonst muß ich eben den Selbstversuch waagen


----------



## damonsta (13. Dezember 2008)

360g sind immernoch sehr sehr viel. Gut, meine Mini ist mit der alten (07er bzw. 08er) Bremsarmatur und den 03-06 IS Sätteln. Aber das Gewicht ist dennnoch heftig.
Wie gesagt, von der Funktion her ists bei den Leitungsdurchmessern und Längen sowas von egal obs Stahlflex oder Kunststoff ist...


----------



## hansmanns (13. Dezember 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> 360g sind immernoch sehr sehr viel. Gut, meine Mini ist mit der alten (07er bzw. 08er) Bremsarmatur und den 03-06 IS Sätteln. Aber das Gewicht ist dennnoch heftig.
> Wie gesagt, von der Funktion her ists bei den Leitungsdurchmessern und Längen sowas von egal obs Stahlflex oder Kunststoff ist...


Vielleicht ist die Digitalwaage aus der Küche meiner Frau auch ungenau? Glaube ich aber nicht.
Die Hope-Buben haben vielmehr darauf verzichtet, das letzte Gramm Material auszufräsen. Könnte man sicher noch tun, aber dann kommen wieder Probleme wie Flex (=weicher Druckpunkt) und Vibrationen (=Quietschen) auf den valued customer zu. Ausserdem: je mehr Material, desto bessere Wärmeableitung.
Ich hatte vorher eine Hope M6 Bremse auf dem Rad, dagegen habe ich jetzt 180g gespart. Man muß die Dinge immer positiv sehen.

Gruß,
Hansmanns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thirdeyeblind (13. Dezember 2008)

Wow. Also der Sprung von einer M6 auf eine Mini ist schon ziemlich gross. Die M6 hab ich am Freerider! Da ist das Gewicht eher Nebensache.
Aber so gesehen hast du Dir natürlich Gewicht gespart;-)


----------



## hansmanns (13. Dezember 2008)

Ja schon. Ich habe die Bikes umkonfiguriert: bisher war mein großes Liteville 301 mein Enduro-Bike mit dicker Gabel, dicken Reifen und eben dicker Bremse.
Jetzt habe ich mir ein Liteville 901 bestellt, das dann den Platz des 301 einnimmt, welches dann wiederum das All Mountain wird.
Alles klar?
Erkenntnis: mehrere Räder machen es nicht einfacher....
Aber deshalb eben jetzt "kleinere" Bremsen auf dem 301.
Morgen ist übrigens Erstfahrt, ich poste das Ergebnis dann mal.

Grüße,
Hansmanns


----------



## ede z. (20. Dezember 2008)

To whom it may concern - habe heute eine Tech X2 gewogen:

256 g (Kunststoff VR Originallänge, ohne Scheibe/Schrauben/Adapter)

zum Vergleich meine Mono Mini Modelljahr 2008:

225 g (wie oben).


----------



## thirdeyeblind (20. Dezember 2008)

Das klingt nicht wirklich nach der versprochene "leichteren" neuen Tech X2. 
Liegt sicher an dem größeren Tech Hebel. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## hardflipper (20. Dezember 2008)

thirdeyeblind schrieb:


> Das klingt nicht wirklich nach der versprochene "leichteren" neuen Tech X2.
> Liegt sicher an dem größeren Tech Hebel. Schade eigentlich.



Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass die hätte leichter werden sollen?!

Interessant wäre für mich das Bremssattelgewicht. Dann kann man die alten Hebel nachrüsten und hat mehr Bremspower.

Die Freerider nehmen einem dann die Tech Hebel ab um ihre alten V2 zu tunen.


----------



## thirdeyeblind (20. Dezember 2008)

Also laut der Bike sollte sie leichter geworden sein aber das hat man jetzt davon wenn man es blind glaubt


----------



## owdtaucher (21. Dezember 2008)

was is daran schwer? Meine Marta hat auch so viel gewogen.

Ich bekomme die Hope am Montag oder Dienstag montiert, mal sehen wie schwer mein Bike dann geworden is....voher hatte ich 9,6 kg

Allerdings habe ich nur die 160 scheiben und Kunstoffleitungen.

Vorne 4 kolben und hinten 2.

bin mal gespannt wie es wird


----------



## thirdeyeblind (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich will ja nicht sagen das das schwer wäre. Eben nur nicht leichter als die "alte" Hope Mono Mini. Werd sie mir nach wie vor auch zulegen. Manchmal muß man eben Kompromisse eingehen


----------



## hardflipper (21. Dezember 2008)

owdtaucher schrieb:


> was is daran schwer? Meine Marta hat auch so viel gewogen.
> 
> Ich bekomme die Hope am Montag oder Dienstag montiert, mal sehen wie schwer mein Bike dann geworden is....voher hatte ich 9,6 kg
> 
> ...



Ich hab mir gerade eine vorne 4 und hinten 2-Kolben Bremse zusammengestellt ---> Vordere Bremse komplett mit alles *346 Gramm*, Hintere Bremse *317 Gramm*

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=151070&d=1228336022
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=151071&d=1228336022

Mit ungekürzten Leitungen! Jetzt vergleich mal das Gewicht der X2 damit! Und who the fu?k ist Marta!?


----------



## HypnoKröte (21. Dezember 2008)

Hmm schöne Bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (21. Dezember 2008)

Danke, deine ist auch nicht schlecht 

Ne Mini vorne in 160 ist leider absolut unterdimensioniert für mich  sonst könnt ich die 600 g Gesamtgwicht knacken und dass ohne die grünen Pro Scheiben.


----------



## owdtaucher (21. Dezember 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade eine vorne 4 und hinten 2-Kolben Bremse zusammengestellt ---> Vordere Bremse komplett mit alles *346 Gramm*, Hintere Bremse *317 Gramm*
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=151070&d=1228336022
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=151071&d=1228336022
> ...



Das ist doch super leicht, die R1 hat auch 280g....

Die Tech x2 ist nicht ganz so leicht, ich denke ich werde gegenüber einer R1 200g mehr haben. Muss ich halt wo anders wieder mehr sparen


----------



## HypnoKröte (21. Dezember 2008)

In den Bike Bravo s ham die X2 anscheinend auch net grad dolle abgeschnitten. Komisch


----------



## owdtaucher (21. Dezember 2008)

Wie sie bremst weiß ich erst nächste woche, aber Material und Verarbeitung von der Tech finde ich ist das beste


----------



## ede z. (22. Dezember 2008)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade eine vorne 4 und hinten 2-Kolben Bremse zusammengestellt ---> Vordere Bremse komplett mit alles *346 Gramm*, Hintere Bremse *317 Gramm*
> ...
> Mit ungekürzten Leitungen! Jetzt vergleich mal das Gewicht der X2 damit! Und who the fu?k ist Marta!?



Moin, welche Scheiben denn bitte? 160/140?


----------



## hardflipper (22. Dezember 2008)

ede z. schrieb:


> Moin, welche Scheiben denn bitte? 160/140?



Ja! hinten kann man ja seit es die silbernen Minis gibt keine 160er mehr ohne Adapter fahren.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass wenn vorne die 160er reicht muss es hinten die 140er auch tun. Ich lasse es so gut wie nie blockieren und bremse hinten eh weniger...


----------



## wurzelhoppser (22. Dezember 2008)

Der Weihnachtsmann war gnädig,jetzt ist sie meine die neue Mini Tech X2,mensch was ein geiles Ding von der Verarbeitung her kein vergleich zu dem plastik zeug was es so gibt.Hoffe sie bremst auch gut.Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## owdtaucher (22. Dezember 2008)

wurzelhoppser schrieb:


> Der Weihnachtsmann war gnädig,jetzt ist sie meine die neue Mini Tech X2,mensch was ein geiles Ding von der Verarbeitung her kein vergleich zu dem plastik zeug was es so gibt.Hoffe sie bremst auch gut.Frohe Weihnachten



Das kann ich nur bestätigen Ich habe mein Rad heute abgeholt, die Bremsen sind der Hammer...... Ich hoffe ich kann am Mittwoch mal eine Runde drehen nach den ersten paar Testmetern " der Druckpunkt ist sehr sehr knackig"


----------



## owdtaucher (23. Dezember 2008)

Wenn es interesiert, ich habe jetz bilder in meiner Galarie....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelhoppser (23. Dezember 2008)

Tolle Fotos,ist die Bremse nicht ein gedicht?Wünsche dir viel Spass damit.Gruss


----------



## jones (25. Dezember 2008)

hat inzwischen schon jemand die bremse mal richtig ausgefahren?


----------



## hansmanns (26. Dezember 2008)

jones schrieb:


> hat inzwischen schon jemand die bremse mal richtig ausgefahren?


Ja, nach 10 Tagen mit Infekt darnieder konnte ich gestern endlich ins Gelände. Habe vorne eine Tech M4 und hinten eine Tech X2, beide mit 183mm Floating Discs.
Nach ein wenig Einbremserei hat die Anlage ziemlich flott Bremskraft aufgebaut. Die maximale Bremskraft mit Standardbelägen ist völlig hinreichend für ein Enduro-Bike wie ich es fahre. Typisch Hope ist die Bremse super dosierbar, harter Druckpunkt (der hier im Mittelgebirge auch nicht wandert) und nicht so digital wie eine Formula The One.
Mit einem Satz: ich bin hochzufrieden.

Grüße,

Hansmanns


----------



## Rolf (1. Januar 2009)

Gibts mittlerweile weitere Erfahrungen ?


----------



## DarkListener (7. Januar 2009)

Will mich hier auch gerne mit der Frage nach Erfahrungen einklinken.

Will mir die neue Tech X2 als Ersatz für meine alten Juicy5 zulegen, da ich bei denen weder mit Bremskraft noch mit Standfestigkeit zufrieden war.

Ich selbst wiege 61kg, Fahrbereit vielleicht 4-5 kg mehr, also noch unter 70.

Verbaut werden sollen sie an mein Canyon Comp Hardtail, das ich nach und nach Gewichtsmäßig am optimieren bin. Daher auch die Wahl für die Tech X2 bzw. die Hope Mini, wie sie ja früher hieß.

Nun wäre die Frage, welche Scheibengrößen für mich anzuraten wären. Fahrweise ist natürlich im CC Bereich. Keine wilden Abfahrten. Hin und wieder allerdings einige Höhenmeter am Stück bergab.

Zur Debatte stünde 140/160, 160/160 oder 160/183. Wo läge der beste Kompromiss zwischen ausdauernder Bremsleistung, meinem Fahrerprofil und der Maßgabe doch möglichst leicht zu bleiben?


----------



## StillPad (7. Januar 2009)

180/180


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkListener (7. Januar 2009)

tja.. die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibts scheinbar wirklich nicht.

Bei mir wägen sich allerlei Optionen gegeneinander ab.

alte Marta SL
Avid Juicy Ultimate als Schnäppchen
Avid Elixir CR
oder eben die Hope Tech X2 (wobei für die mein Herz schlägt).

Problem ist einfach, dass das Thema Bremsen furchtbar subjektiv ist. Und ein Testmodell der X2 an einem Rad im Umkreis montiert zu finden nahezu unmöglich ist.

Nur ist der gesetzte Preisrahmen von rund 300 EUR eigentlich zu happig für eine Fehlinvestition. Da könnte ich genauso gut am Ende bei den gammeligen Juicy5 bleiben, wenn der Mehrwert ausbleibt.


----------



## Deer (8. Januar 2009)

Meine Hope ist gestern eingetroffen Ich muss sagen ich bin absolut begeistert von der Verarbeitung dieser Bremse Die Montage muss allerdings noch ein paar Tage warten da die Laufräder noch nicht fertig sind.
Hier mal ein Paar Bilder mit Gewichten zum Vergleich meiner Marta SL; jeweils mit orig. Schrauben.

















































Gibt es für diese Bremse schon Tuningbeläge, bzw. passen die der Mono Mini 08?


----------



## Rolf (8. Januar 2009)

Die 143g für die Hope Floating sind aber bei der großen Scheibe (203mm), oder ?


----------



## Deer (8. Januar 2009)

180er Floating: 143gr.
160er Floating: 88gr.

Der Spider der 180er Scheibe ist um einiges dicker als bei der 160er.Ich finds auch ein wenig schwer im Vergleich zu den anderen Scheiben.


----------



## Rolf (8. Januar 2009)

Oje, warum muß die nur so schwer sein


----------



## DarkListener (8. Januar 2009)

hmm.. wenn die Bremskraft stimmt, werde ich wohl trotzdem schwach. Bei den Scheiben kann man ja nachhelfen.

Aber da kann scheinbar noch niemand ne klare Aussage drüber treffen?


----------



## Rolf (8. Januar 2009)

Der BIKE-Test hatte zur Bremskraft eine klare Aussage


----------



## Deer (8. Januar 2009)

Na ja,ich hab ja noch die Ashima Scheiben da.


----------



## DarkListener (8. Januar 2009)

Rolf schrieb:


> Der BIKE-Test hatte zur Bremskraft eine klare Aussage



Ja.. kenne ich. Ebenso wie die übrigen 9 Seiten des Topics und alle anderen Einträge hier im Forum, die sich mehr oder weniger kontrovers über den Test auslassen.

Schlauer ist man am Ende leider immer noch nicht.


----------



## DarkListener (9. Januar 2009)

Nachtrag.. nun doch mutigerweise bestellt.
Verarbeitung und Optik waren zu schick. Erfahrung gibts dann hier.
Mangelnde Bremsleistung wird mit neuen/anderen Belägen ausgeglichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (9. Januar 2009)

Bestellt ist sie schon seit 02.01. 

Aber wenn das Pfund weiter steigt, wird die Bestellung wieder gecancelled... (auch wg. des Gewichts der 180 Floating).



DarkListener schrieb:


> Nachtrag.. nun doch mutigerweise bestellt.
> Verarbeitung und Optik waren zu schick. Erfahrung gibts dann hier.
> Mangelnde Bremsleistung wird mit neuen/anderen Belägen ausgeglichen.


----------



## DarkListener (9. Januar 2009)

Meine soll wohl nächste Woche kommen.
Variante 160/160 mit Kunststoffleitungen.
Also vollkommen Basic.
Bremsscheiben werden ggf. durch Ashima ersetzt.

ChainReactionCycles hat derzeit leider auch keine auf Lager. Daher hab ich dann in DE bestellt.

Bike-Components hat für 329 das VR/HR Set als 183/183 lieferbar.


----------



## Rolf (9. Januar 2009)

Bei Wiggle sollten sie jeden Tag eintreffen...

Ich habe 183/160 bestellt, mit Floatings. Eigentlich dachte ich die wären leicht, aber das gilt wohl nur für die 160mm Scheibe 



DarkListener schrieb:


> Meine soll wohl nächste Woche kommen.
> Variante 160/160 mit Kunststoffleitungen.
> Also vollkommen Basic.
> Bremsscheiben werden ggf. durch Ashima ersetzt.
> ...


----------



## Deer (9. Januar 2009)

Meine sind schon da und gerade verbaut worden


----------



## DarkListener (9. Januar 2009)

Achherrje ist das Lecker!

Ich hoffe die Schätzchen fahren sich auch so gut, wie sie am (extrem schicken!) Rad aussehen.


----------



## Rolf (9. Januar 2009)

Wunderschön das Rad 

Wie bremsen Die X2 ?


----------



## Deer (9. Januar 2009)

Ich komme erst am Wochenende zum Testen.Das Rad ist grad erst montiert worden, aber noch nicht eingestellt.Die vordere Bremsleitung könnte noch ein wenig kürzer,entlüften...usw...
Der Druckpunkt ist schonmal sehr knackig
Wenn am WE die Strassen schneefrei sind werd ich sie mal vorsichtig einbremsen.


----------



## Rolf (9. Januar 2009)

Jetzt sind meine auch unterwegs 

Viel Spaß beim Testen, spätestens am Montag erwarten wir Ergebnisse


----------



## hardflipper (9. Januar 2009)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen aber die alten Hebel waren um Welten schöner.

Die Engländer haben sich vermutlich den Kriterien der Biketester unterworfen und die Rädchen für Druckpunkt/ Hebelweite eingeführt. 

Schönes Rad hat er da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thirdeyeblind (9. Januar 2009)

Mal eine Frage an die die ihre X2 schon haben. Ist bei der Bremse der Deckel für das Entlüftungsset mit dabei?
Um das Hope Set nutzen zu können braucht man ja den passenden Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel mit dem Loch in der Mitte.


----------



## hardflipper (9. Januar 2009)

thirdeyeblind schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die die ihre X2 schon haben. Ist bei der Bremse der Deckel für das Entlüftungsset mit dabei?
> Um das Hope Set nutzen zu können braucht man ja den passenden Ausgleichsbehälterdeckel mit dem Loch in der Mitte.



Vermutlich nicht!

Ich habe mein Kit 2006 gekauft. Als dann die 07er Bremsen kamen musst ich den gelochten Deckel auch einzeln nach kaufen.

Desweiteren haben die Engländer den Entlüfternippel geändert. Fazit -> Der Schlauch passt nicht mehr drauf!

MfG


----------



## thirdeyeblind (9. Januar 2009)

Na wunderbar. Dann wirds ja interessant beim entlüften nachdem man die Leitung gekürzt hat
Dann vin ich mal gespannt wann das teil erhältlich ist und wann dann auch die Farbtuningteile kommen werden;-)


----------



## damonsta (10. Januar 2009)

Wenn man die Leitung vorsichtig kürzt muss man nix entlüften.


----------



## thirdeyeblind (10. Januar 2009)

Wenn man Glück hat nicht. Wenns nicht so gut geht wirds interessant Aber ich denk mal das Teil sollte schon bald verfügbar sein. 
Müsste Hope ja auch klar sein das man die Bremsen ohne das Teil nur schwer entlüften kann.


----------



## DarkListener (10. Januar 2009)

Also wohl doch nicht so einfach wie in dem seltsamen Video hier? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E6EltEsGIGg
Wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (10. Januar 2009)

Das hat mit Glück nix zu tun. Einfach Schritt für Schritt der Hope Anleitung folgen, dann klappts wunderbar.


----------



## thirdeyeblind (10. Januar 2009)

Stimmt. Klingt da auch wunderbar einfach. Hab ich bei meiner M4 so gemacht. Trotzdem hatte ich etwas Luft im System und musste Sie dann entlüften.


----------



## damonsta (10. Januar 2009)

Ich habe mittlerweile bei über 10 Bremsen so die Leitungen gekürzt und es war nie ein Problem ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## thirdeyeblind (10. Januar 2009)

Wie schaffst du es denn die Leitung vom Bremsgriff zu trennen ohne dabei Bremsflüssigkeit aus dem Bremsgriff zu verlieren? Bin ja gerne bereit was dazuzulernen
Bei mir ging eben beim trennen der Leitung vom Griff Bremsflüssigkeit aus dem Griff verloren. Darum hats danach nicht mehr soo gut funktioniert. Fahren konnte man sie trotzdem noch aber die Leistung war eben nicht so wie sie sein sollte.


----------



## damonsta (10. Januar 2009)

Hast du die Anleitung mal genau durchgelesen? Einfach beim Zusammenstecken (nach dem Kürzen) den Hebel leicht betätigen bis du DOT quasi kurz vorm Austritt siehst. Dann zuschrauben und eventuell in den Ausgleichsbehälter DOT nachfüllen. Fertig. Ausserdem werden Hope Bremsen grundsätzlich eher mit zu viel als mit zu wenig Bremsflüssigkeit ausgeliefert.


----------



## thirdeyeblind (10. Januar 2009)

Hab ich auch so gemacht, wahrscheinlich aber nicht gut genug wies aussieht.

Warscheinlich ging sie darum aber auch danach noch weil noch genug DOT drin war. Beim nächsten mal werd ich genauer drauf achten. Soo viele Leitungen musste ich bis jetzt noch nicht kürzen. Wird schon noch;-)


----------



## damonsta (10. Januar 2009)

Ich denke auch! Wenn nicht komme ich dich Anfang Februar auf Teneriffa besuchen.


----------



## HB76 (10. Januar 2009)

das entlüften ist doch in zwei minuten vergessen bei der bremse. versteh eure aufregung nicht. ein stück schlauch, passendes werkzeug um den deckel ab zu bekommen, achter maul und bißchen bremsflüssigkeit. und ca 4 minuten zeit für beide bremsen.


----------



## Deer (10. Januar 2009)

Also ich finde die neuen Hebel viel schöner als die Alten,ist aber wohl Geschmackssache
Ich hab mir das Entlüftungskit grad mitbestellt und hier ist es:


----------



## thirdeyeblind (10. Januar 2009)

Das ist das ganz normale Kit. Was man jetzt hier nicht so genau sehen kann ist ob auch diese silberne Platte dabei ist die auf den Ausgleichsbehälter von Tech Hebel paßt. Und ohne dieses Teil ist das Set nutzlos. Dann kannst du es auch so machen wie "HB76" schreibt.

@damonsta: Wenn du mal hier im Süden bist kannste dich ja mal melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deer (10. Januar 2009)

Na dann schau mal was sich in dem Beutelchen befindet
Ist doch auf dem Bild zu sehen,oder?


----------



## thirdeyeblind (10. Januar 2009)

Ich seh nur 2 die nicht passen (für Mini 07 und alte Mini Hebel) und darunter wird wohl noch der Deckel für den Moto Hebel sein.

Einen Deckel für den Tech Hebel kann ich leider nicht entdecken. Da paßt doch nicht einer von den alten Deckeln oder?


----------



## Deer (10. Januar 2009)

Ich werd da mal nachschauen..........Hast Recht,is kein passender Deckel dabei.Naja,man kanns ja auch so machen wie im Video auf der Hope-Hompage.


----------



## Rolf (11. Januar 2009)

UND, gibts schon Ergebnisse 



Deer schrieb:


> Ich komme erst am Wochenende zum Testen.Das Rad ist grad erst montiert worden, aber noch nicht eingestellt.Die vordere Bremsleitung könnte noch ein wenig kürzer,entlüften...usw...
> Der Druckpunkt ist schonmal sehr knackig
> Wenn am WE die Strassen schneefrei sind werd ich sie mal vorsichtig einbremsen.


----------



## Deer (12. Januar 2009)

Bin am Wochenende nicht dazu gekommen und bei aktuell -17,5° und rutschigen Strasse werd ichs auch nicht probieren.


----------



## der_lockere (16. Januar 2009)

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand den Haltebolzen für die Bremsbeläge aus Alu oder Titan wo gesehen (Hope NR. HBSP132)??

Lg, S.


----------



## hardflipper (16. Januar 2009)

Ja! Der Boris hatte mal welche auf der Waage. Waren aus Alu und haben 1 Gramm gespart.

Gruß


----------



## der_lockere (16. Januar 2009)

Immer wieder der Boris 
Hab' eh schon überlegt ob ich ihm eine PM schicke. Hab' mir dann aber gedacht ich geh' ihm nicht schon wieder auf den S..k und probier's mal hier! 
Danke


----------



## Rolf (18. Januar 2009)

Immer noch so kalt 



Deer schrieb:


> Bin am Wochenende nicht dazu gekommen und bei aktuell -17,5° und rutschigen Strasse werd ichs auch nicht probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deer (20. Januar 2009)

Kalt nicht aber dafür umso nasser.....was will man machen


----------



## Rolf (20. Januar 2009)

Deer schrieb:


> Kalt nicht aber dafür umso nasser.....was will man machen



Auswandern 

So ein schönes neues Rad würde ich auch nicht gleich in den Dreck jagen.


----------



## thirdeyeblind (20. Januar 2009)

> Auswandern



Da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen.
Ich hab hier immernoch 20 Grad;-) Und das fast jeden Tag
Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Rolf (20. Januar 2009)

Gibts bei euch eine Strahlentherapie 

Oder was kann man auf Teneriffa als Physiker arbeiten (außer in der Touristik-Branche) ?


----------



## thirdeyeblind (20. Januar 2009)

Da kenn ich mich leider nicht so ganz mit aus
Möglicherweise müsste man da etwas flexibel sein was die Jobauswahl angeht.

Hab grade gesehen das einer die X2 im Bikemarkt verkauft.
Kann das stimmen das die beiden Bremse zusammen über 880 Gramm wiegen?
das ist ja schon etwas häftig oder? Selbst für 160/180.


----------



## Rolf (20. Januar 2009)

thirdeyeblind schrieb:


> Hab grade gesehen das einer die X2 im Bikemarkt verkauft.
> Kann das stimmen das die beiden Bremse zusammen über 880 Gramm wiegen?
> das ist ja schon etwas häftig oder? Selbst für 160/180.



Das Gewicht kommt schon hin, deswegen verkaufe ich sie ja wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thirdeyeblind (20. Januar 2009)

Dann kann ich das (leider) auch verstehen. Das ist echt ganz schön viel für eine CC Bremse. Auf was steigst du dann jetzt um wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Rolf (20. Januar 2009)

thirdeyeblind schrieb:


> Dann kann ich das (leider) auch verstehen. Das ist echt ganz schön viel für eine CC Bremse. Auf was steigst du dann jetzt um wenn ich fragen darf?



Erstmal gar nicht, ich behalte meine Oro.


----------



## thirdeyeblind (20. Januar 2009)

Also bei dem Geicht komm ich schon  auch ins zweifeln. Vielleicht doch die "alte" Mini oder eine R1. Macht halt wenig Sinn sonst überall Gewicht zu sparen und sich dann eine 900 Gramm Bremse dran zu schrauben.


----------



## hardflipper (21. Januar 2009)

Ich sag´s ja schon die ganze Zeit: Die Tech Hebel sind scheice!

Die lass ich mir am Freerider als Moto V2 Hebelersatz noch eingehen aber alles drunter ist 

Der Hebel ist sackschwer und auf die Verstellrädchen kann ich gut verzichten... Wer Hope leicht fahren will ist also jetzt gezwungen die Pro zu kaufen. Das ärgert mich denn die gibts nur in der komischen Farbe und ist sehr teuer


----------



## thirdeyeblind (21. Januar 2009)

Mir gefällt zwar der Hebel ganz gut aber nicht mit dem Gewicht. 
Solange Hope die Pro nicht in anderen Farben anbietet werd ich wohl doch (auch wenn ich gerne Hope fahren würde) zur Formula R1 umschwenken.
Fast 900 Gramm sind definitiv zuviel für eine CC Bremse.


----------



## DarkListener (21. Januar 2009)

So.. meine X2 war heute morgen in der Post dabei. Montage dauert aber noch ein wenig, da ich noch nen neuen Lenker sowie neue Griffe brauche.
Aber der Idealismus und die tolle Verarbeitung lassen mich dahin tendieren, die Bremsen zu behalten.
Aber ich fahr auch die schweren Schwalbe Super Moto in 2,35 auf nem Leichtbau LRS.

Die rationalste Entscheidung wäre wohl die als Marta SL gewesen.. aber naja


----------



## matsch (21. Januar 2009)

Was hatte die normale Mini in der 160mm Version als Gewicht? (+Scheiben + Adapter)


----------



## hardflipper (21. Januar 2009)

um die 700 rum. Je nach Scheibe und Leitungslänge. Kommt auch drauf an ob mit oder ohne Adapter.

Also auch mal 750 oder mit leichten Tuning 650 und drunter...


----------



## StillPad (22. Januar 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Ich sag´s ja schon die ganze Zeit: Die Tech Hebel sind scheice!
> 
> Die lass ich mir am Freerider als Moto V2 Hebelersatz noch eingehen aber alles drunter ist
> 
> Der Hebel ist sackschwer und auf die Verstellrädchen kann ich gut verzichten... Wer Hope leicht fahren will ist also jetzt gezwungen die Pro zu kaufen. Das ärgert mich denn die gibts nur in der komischen Farbe und ist sehr teuer



Du kannst bestimmt auch die alten Habel nachkaufen und montieren 
Wenn du ein guten Händler hast kann der dir grantiert auch die Bremsen gleich komplett mit alten Hebel bestellen


----------



## hardflipper (23. Januar 2009)

StillPad schrieb:


> Du kannst bestimmt auch die alten Habel nachkaufen und montieren
> Wenn du ein guten Händler hast kann der dir grantiert auch die Bremsen gleich komplett mit alten Hebel bestellen



Klar ist das möglich, steigert aber bestimmt die Kosten. Glaube nicht, dass jemand die Hebels ohne Aufpreis tauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (23. Januar 2009)

Der Händler kann die gleich so bestellen.
Das sollte nix extra kosten.
Zudem sind die neuen Hebel ja bestimmt teuerer als die alten.

Also ich würde einfach mal fragen ob er es macht


----------



## Rolf (26. Januar 2009)

Bei uns war es am WE sonnig und (für die Jahreszeit und Eingedenk der Tatsache, dass ich in Deutschland und nicht auf Teneriffa lebe) relativ warm 



Deer schrieb:


> Kalt nicht aber dafür umso nasser.....was will man machen


----------



## DarkListener (26. Januar 2009)

Hab am Samstag fleißig geschraubt. Muss die Tage noch die Beläge ausrichten. Am Wochenende ist dann endlich Zeit zum einbremsen und ausgiebigen testen.

Bislang gefällt mir alles wahrlich gut. Die Leitungen hab ich zugegebenermaßen noch nicht gekürzt... Steht auch leider nix zu in dem mitgelieferten Schreiben.


----------



## der_lockere (26. Januar 2009)

Tuning Anregung:

Ist etwas für weightweenies, aber auch für diejenigen unter Euch die gerne ein wenig Farbe reinbringen.

Goodridge Leitungsanschlüsse für Hope Bremsen generell (poste es hier, da diejenigen die Mini fahren eher gewichtsorientiert sind imho).
Hab's mit Hope Leitungen ausprobiert und passt (gehe daher auch davon aus, dass es dicht ist)

original Hope Anschlussset:




Goodridge Anschlussset:




Details: 




Gibt's in den gängigen Eloxalfarben.


----------



## StillPad (26. Januar 2009)

Hmm das wunder tmich nun aber, die Dinger gibs doch auch von Hope aus Alu.

Hat davon jemand die Gewichte?


----------



## der_lockere (27. Januar 2009)

StillPad schrieb:


> Hmm das wunder tmich nun aber, die Dinger gibs doch auch von Hope aus Alu.
> 
> Hat davon jemand die Gewichte?



Seit wann? also die Hope Fittinge sie ich bisher hatte (hab' auch für meine XT755er Stahlflexleitungen verwendet) waren alle aus Stahl!


----------



## StillPad (27. Januar 2009)

Man kann bunte Fittings nachkaufen da die eloxiert aussehen gehe ich von aus das die dann alle aus Alu sind.

Edit:
Gefunden!
http://www.shiftycart.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/682/lang/x/kw/Anschluss_90%B0/


----------



## der_lockere (27. Januar 2009)

Ahja, das ist aber nur der Banjo Fitting ohne die Hülsen, Oliven etc. 
Der ist auch bei meinem Hope Photo aus Alu, sollte also am Gewicht nichts ändern. 

Die Hope Gewinde Hülsen sind auch so dünnwandig, dass ich mir da Alu nicht vorstellen kann.


----------



## hardflipper (28. Januar 2009)

der_lockere schrieb:


> Ahja, das ist aber nur der Banjo Fitting ohne die Hülsen, Oliven etc.
> Der ist auch bei meinem Hope Photo aus Alu, sollte also am Gewicht nichts ändern.
> 
> Die Hope Gewinde Hülsen sind auch so dünnwandig, dass ich mir da Alu nicht vorstellen kann.



Die gibts aber von Hope aus Alu!!!

Ist die alte Version und etwas dicker vom Durchmesser her. Ob´s auch leichter ist bleibt fraglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HB76 (29. Januar 2009)

der_lockere schrieb:


> Tuning Anregung:
> 
> Ist etwas für weightweenies, aber auch für diejenigen unter Euch die gerne ein wenig Farbe reinbringen.
> 
> ...



na dann teste mal ob es auch dicht ist, weil sonst muß man ja da stahlflexleitungen nehmen und da ist denk ich mal der gewichtsvorteil wieder wech. 

klasse wäre es schon mit den originalleitungen


----------



## John Oswald (30. Januar 2009)

die goodridge stahlflexleitungen haben einen anderen (kleineren) innendurchmesser, als die original hope-leitungen.

deshalb glaube ich nicht, dass die leichten goodridge aluminiumfittinge mit den leichten original-kunststoffleitungen kompatibel sind.

ich lass mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren 

.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (30. Januar 2009)

So heute mal kleine Ausfahrt mit meiner Neuen Hope-Mini gemacht .Muß sagen die ersten eindrücke sind ok.Über die Optik der Bremse am Rad muß ich sagen der Hammer.Bin mal gespannt wie sie nach dem einbremsen ist.Fotos im Cube-Forum unter zeigt her euere Cubes.Gruss


----------



## der_lockere (30. Januar 2009)

HB76 schrieb:


> na dann teste mal ob es auch dicht ist, weil sonst muß man ja da stahlflexleitungen nehmen und da ist denk ich mal der gewichtsvorteil wieder wech.
> 
> klasse wäre es schon mit den originalleitungen



Jetzt muss sie mal zum eloxieren, dann kann ich's probieren. Nachdem aber die Fittinge sehr streng reingehen und ja wirklich mit dem dünneren Gewindeteil "beißen" wüsste ich nicht was da anders sein sollte? Wie gesagt, ich hab's schon draufgeschraubt und es hat bombenfest gehalten, nur halt leider keine Bremsflüssigkeit drinnen gehabt. 


Melde mich nach dem Test wieder.


----------



## Freddy (30. Januar 2009)

@Wurzelhoppser

Welche Scheibengröße ist das denn?


----------



## wurzelhoppser (30. Januar 2009)

Freddy 183 sind die Scheiben .Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkListener (30. Januar 2009)

Ich bin heute auch die ersten Meter mit der X2 gefahren. Optisch top, kein Schleifen, kein Rubbeln. Vorne und hinten 160er Scheiben. Ohne großes Einbremsen hat sich auf der relativ ebenen Strecke die Bremskraft kontinuierlich gesteigert. Wenn das so noch weiter geht, bin ich mehr als happy! Power reicht jetzt schon locker über die alte Bremse, die es zu ersetzen galt (Avid Juicy 5 von 06)


----------



## wurzelhoppser (30. Januar 2009)

Dark sehe ich auch so,werde morgen mal etwas mehr zur sache gehen mal sehen ob sie hält was sie verspricht.Bin nach dem ersten einrollen auch sehr zufrieden wie du schon sagtes kein schleifen rubbeln oder änliches.Bin auch happy.Gruss


----------



## DarkListener (30. Januar 2009)

Als Ergänzung: Fahre vorn wie hinten 160er Scheiben. Muss also mal ein paar Höhenmeter vernichten um zu sehen, ob sich das Fading wirklich so stark bemerkbar macht, wie es die bike moniert hat. Bislang kann ich mir das eigentlich nicht vorstellen.


----------



## wurzelhoppser (1. Februar 2009)

Nach zwei ausfahrten gestern und heute,wobei es gestern schön Traillastig war  muß ich sagen die Mini mit 183 Scheiben wurde von Abfahrt zu Abfahrt besser.Vermisse meine Louise fr aus 2004 auf jedenfall nicht mehr.Und kann mich gar nicht satt genug an der Optik sehen.Gruss


----------



## DarkListener (1. Februar 2009)

gleiches hier. bin dann für den Bremstest am Ende doch nochmal den Berg rauf und anschließend wieder mehr oder weniger wild runter. Die nötige Handkraft war deutlich geringer und auch das Fading war nicht zu spüren. Gut, bei -3 Grad wird da auch nich sonderlich viel heiss, aber dennoch.

Macht Spaß zu fahren und die Hebel- / Druckpunktverstellung lässt alles zu zwischen schön weich bis zum Lenker bis nahezu digitalem Bremsverhalten.


----------



## damonsta (2. Februar 2009)

DarkListener schrieb:


> ... Gut, bei -3 Grad wird da auch nich sonderlich viel heiss, aber dennoch...



Ist bei den Temperaturen die beim Bremsen entstehen zu vernachlässigen obs -3° oder 13° C sind. Was wiegen die Bremsen denn ohne Scheiben und Adapter out of box?


----------



## Rolf (2. Februar 2009)

damonsta schrieb:


> Was wiegen die Bremsen denn ohne Scheiben und Adapter out of box?



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/13527


----------



## hardflipper (2. Februar 2009)

Ganz schön schwer... Der neue Hebel zerrt wahrscheinlich am Gewicht 

Mich würde eine X2 mit dem alten Hebel interessieren... leicht und trotzdem Power


----------



## John Oswald (2. Februar 2009)

mein (versprochener) testbericht folgt noch 

nur zur info:
meine bremse sieht derzeit so aus:








umeloxiert ist sie schon, derzeit konstruiere ich einen matchmaker.
dauert aber noch...

.


----------



## DarkListener (8. Februar 2009)

so.. nochmals ein kleines Update von mir. Heute das erste mal ne wirkliche Sauwetterfahrt gemacht. Viel Steigung und damit anschließend viel Gefälle. Auch als tendenzieller Angstbremser kein spürbares Fading gehabt. Ich frage mich, was die Bike in ihren Tests simuliert hat. Der Druckpunkt ist trotz noch viel zu langer, da ungekürzter, Leitung kein Stück gewandert, der Grip war super, die Hände entspannt am Hebel.

Was mir nur aufgefallen ist, nachdem die Scheibe ordentlich eingesaut und nass war hat sich wirklich fürchterlich gequitscht. Mehr als die alte Juicy. Nach kurzem leichten Anbremsen verschwindet es aber wieder und die Bremse arbeitet wieder gänzlich lautlos. In der Funktion gibts natürlich keine Beeinträchtigung.

Also auch nach zwei Wochen Einsatz bin ich immernoch begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (8. Februar 2009)

Moin!
Kann mir jemand was zum Druckpunkt der *Pro* sagen? Soft oder Digital?

Robert


----------



## wurzelhoppser (8. Februar 2009)

Catsoft druckpunkt kannste per stellrad einstellen.Über den druckpunkt kann ich dir nur meine meinung sagen ich bin nach den ersten ausfahrten voll zufrieden.Ist immer so eine sache hier zu posten,weil halt jeder ein anderes empfinden hat was die bremse angeht.Gruss


----------



## DarkListener (8. Februar 2009)

Also ich würde auch sagen, was den Druckpunkt anbelangt, doch eher weg von digital und tendenziell eher soft. Auch über das Verstellrad bekommt man die Bremse ziemlich knackig, aber wirklich biestig und digital wirds nicht. War aber erstaunt über den weiten Verstellbereich.

Ansonsten noch ne Frage in eigener Sache. Was für Schalthebel fahrt ihr denn mit den Tech Hebeln? Bei meinen alten LX Shiftern wars ein ziemlicher Kampf, was den Platz am Lenker anbelangt.  Fahre jetzt die Shifter ganz außen direkt neben die Griffe geklemmt. Dann ca. einen Daumen-breit Platz und anschließend die Hope-Klemmen. Umgekehrt hab ich die Teile garnicht zusammen bekommen (also Bremsen außen und anschließend Shifter. Da war der Ausgleichsbehälter den Bremshebeln im Weg.

Die Ganzanzeige musste bei der Gelegenheit auch dran glauben (gut.. braucht man auch nicht wirklich). Jetzt gehen schon gedanken an Matchmaker + Umrüstung auf X.9 durch meinen Kopf. Oder gibts ne definitiv funktionierende Empfehlung für Shimano Hebel, die mit den wuchtigen Tech-Griffen zu vereinen sind?


----------



## hardflipper (8. Februar 2009)

Catsoft wolle den Druckpunkt der Pro wissen. Der ist NICHT verstellbar!

Ich fahre sie (in silber  und kann mich nicht beschweren. Ich würde ehr sagen dass er härter als der einer Marta ist.

die Bremsleistung der alten Pro haut mich nicht um!!! Die neue kann mehr. Das sage ich ohne sie je selbst gefahren zu sein. Der Grund -> der Nehmerkolben ist größer, der Bremshebel aber der gleiche --> bringt 15 % mehr Bremskraft.

Gruß


----------



## Catsoft (8. Februar 2009)

Wo gibts die in Silber?


----------



## hardflipper (8. Februar 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wo gibts die in Silber?



Selbst bauen! Wird halt teuer und es gibt die leichteren Floatings nur in Gunsmoke.

Dafür gibt es zwei Abhilfen:

1) Den Spyder schwarz lackieren (hat Hypno Kröte gemacht)

2) Den Sypder glasperlen strahlen --> wird dann seidenmatt silber.

3) Ashima Scheiben fahren.

Die Pro ist ja bis auf die Scheiben nix anderes als ne mit Schrauben und Carbonhebel getunte normale Mini. Beides bekommt man im Zubehör


----------



## zoram (8. Februar 2009)

Hey ich fahre die X2, mit 140er Scheibe, seit 2 Wochen im Dirt/ Streeteinsatz =P, zum fading wirds bei mir wohl nie kommen 
Optisch gefällt sie mir sehr und von der Dosierbarkeit bin ich auch positiv überrascht.
Leider gibts es am neuen Techhebel so ne scharfe Kante wo ich mir meinen Daumen immer aufreiß, ka wie ich da hinkomme ( zu dumm ? =P ) aber ansonsten ein top Gerät! .

Ist der Abstand vom Bremssattel zu den Speichen bei euch auch so gering ( bei mir ca. 1 mm )?

Grüße


----------



## hardflipper (8. Februar 2009)

zoram schrieb:


> Hey ich fahre die X2, mit 140er Scheibe, seit 2 Wochen im Dirt/ Streeteinsatz =P, zum fading wirds bei mir wohl nie kommen
> Optisch gefällt sie mir sehr und von der Dosierbarkeit bin ich auch positiv überrascht.
> Leider gibts es am neuen Techhebel so ne scharfe Kante wo ich mir meinen Daumen immer aufreiß, ka wie ich da hinkomme ( zu dumm ? =P ) aber ansonsten ein top Gerät! .
> 
> ...



Das kann an der Nabe liegen. 

Bei meiner Mini ist der Abstand zu den Speichen in Verbindung mit dem Hope LRS recht groß. Wenn ich den XT LRS rein mache wird´s auch eng.

Solange nix streift ist alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## durchgedreht (2. März 2009)

Bzgl. Hope x2 Pro = Hope Mini + Schrauben und Hebeltuning:
Die Hope mini gibt es doch gar nicht mehr und die Pro soll doch den größeren Kolben haben. Man kommt also nicht ohne Bremsleistungsverlust auf eine "schöne" Hope Pro. Oder sehe ich da was falsch?
Was mich noch interessieren würde:
1) Was wiegen die alten Hope Mini und Hope Mini Pro?
2) Was ist da an Ti Schrauben noch drinnen?
3) Wie sieht die Bremsleistung im Vergleich zu einer Marta 06 aus?
3b) Besonders interessiert mich Fading bei SEHR langen Abfahrten. Die Marte hatte schon ein ausgeprätes Fading beim AlpenX. Ok, da sind auch 1000hm+ Abfahrten dabei gewesen und es ging - aber weniger will Bremsleistung ich nicht definitiv nicht (war mit 180/160 Scheiben)!
4) Kann man an die neue x2 Pro vorne/hinten auch 180/160 fahren (oder zunmindest 160/160)?
5) Kann man auch andere Scheiben nehmen - Alligator, ect? (Jemand hatte was von Ashima geschrieben - aber war das auch an der Hope x2 pro?)

Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BansheeNico (3. März 2009)

DarkListener schrieb:


> ...Was für Schalthebel fahrt ihr denn mit den Tech Hebeln?...
> 
> ...Oder gibts ne definitiv funktionierende Empfehlung für Shimano Hebel, die mit den wuchtigen Tech-Griffen zu vereinen sind?




Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit XT-Shiftern der 750-Serie. Fahre jetzt XTR-Shifter aus der 970-Serie. Funktioniert astrein. Du kannst bei den XTRs die Schalthebeleinheit seitlich um mehrere cm an der Klemmschelle verschieben.

Habe die Schalthebel außen montiert; also von der Lenkermitte aus betrachtet: Bremshebel -> Schalthebel -> Lenkergriff

Sieht auch extrem chic aus in Kombination mit dem Tech-Hebel. 

Mit der Bremsleistung meiner Tech X2 (180/160, CC-Hardtail) bin ich (85kg fahrfertig) ehrlich gesagt noch nicht ganz zufrieden. Bin aber bislang eher wenig gefahren, evtl. ist sie noch nicht ganz eingebremst. 

Mit BPC stellt man doch lediglich die Druckpunktlage (näher am / weiter weg vom Lenker), nicht aber die Tendenz weicher / harter Druckpunkt ein, oder?


----------



## hardflipper (3. März 2009)

BansheeNico schrieb:


> Mit BPC stellt man doch lediglich die Druckpunktlage (näher am / weiter weg vom Lenker), nicht aber die Tendenz weicher / harter Druckpunkt ein, oder?



So sieht´s aus! Ist es nicht bei allen Scheibenbremsen so?


----------



## hardflipper (3. März 2009)

durchgedreht schrieb:


> Bzgl. Hope x2 Pro = Hope Mini + Schrauben und Hebeltuning:
> Die Hope mini gibt es doch gar nicht mehr und die Pro soll doch den größeren Kolben haben. Man kommt also nicht ohne Bremsleistungsverlust auf eine "schöne" Hope Pro. Oder sehe ich da was falsch?
> Was mich noch interessieren würde:
> 1) Was wiegen die alten Hope Mini und Hope Mini Pro?
> ...



Du kaufst die Tech X2 und eine Hope Trail (die hat den alten leichten Hebel in silber). Dann vertauscht du die Hebel und machst noch a bisserl Titanschrauben- und Carbongriffeltuning. Schon hast du eine *silberne X2 Pro*.

Eine Mini Pro kann man sich nicht mehr zusammenbauen da es die Mini ja nicht mehr gibt.

Die neue Pro oder X2 kann man mithilfe der Adapter auf jede Scheibengröße anpassen.


----------



## durchgedreht (3. März 2009)

Ah, die Trail! Und ich habe mich schon gewundert, das ich nen Knick in der Optik habe bzgl. eines Umbaus von X2 zu X2Pro. Der Denkfehler war die X2!

Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, sind die Hebel der X2 Pro und Trail noch die gleichen der Mini oder hat sich da auch was am Volumen geändert?

Die Fragen bzgl. der Mono Mini Pro waren lediglich ein Gewichtsverglich zwischen der neuen X2 Pro und der alten Mono Mini Pro + Titanschrauben + Carbon Griffel (oder hatte die auch schon Titan/Carbon)? Wäre evtl. einfacher eine alte Mini Pro zu holen und mit einigen Gramm mehr zu leben... Viel scheinen ja die Scheiben gebracht zu g´haben und die kann man ja problemlos tauschen.

Danke!


----------



## hardflipper (4. März 2009)

durchgedreht schrieb:


> *1)*Wenn ich richtig verstanden habe, sind die Hebel der X2 Pro und Trail noch die gleichen der Mini oder hat sich da auch was am Volumen geändert?
> 
> *2)*Die Fragen bzgl. der Mono Mini Pro waren lediglich ein Gewichtsverglich zwischen der neuen X2 Pro und der alten Mono Mini Pro + Titanschrauben + Carbon Griffel (oder hatte die auch schon Titan/Carbon)? Wäre evtl. einfacher eine alte Mini Pro zu holen und mit einigen Gramm mehr zu leben... Viel scheinen ja die Scheiben gebracht zu g´haben und die kann man ja problemlos tauschen.
> 
> Danke!



zu 1) Bis auf die Farbe ja.

zu 2) Mono Mini Pro ist vermutlich leichter als X2 Pro. Carbonhebel haben beide von Haus aus. Beide sind gunsmoke :kotz:

Meine Basteltips waren lediglich dafür gedacht das Gunsomke durch Silber zu ersetzen.


----------



## durchgedreht (4. März 2009)

Ja, das Gunsmoke ist schon sehr ...ähm... inkompatibel. Bei meinem Bike würde es fast noch gehen. Aber wenn ich mir die silberne Version anschaue und dann nochmal den Preis. Würde sagen, dann bleibt das Budget erstmal anderen Tuningmaßnahmen vorbehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (4. März 2009)

durchgedreht schrieb:


> Ja, das Gunsmoke ist schon sehr ...ähm... inkompatibel. Bei meinem Bike würde es fast noch gehen. Aber wenn ich mir die silberne Version anschaue und dann nochmal den Preis. Würde sagen, dann bleibt das Budget erstmal anderen Tuningmaßnahmen vorbehalten.



Ganz vergessen: Die X2 hat rund 15 % mehr Kraft als die Mono Mini.


----------



## nebeljäger (24. März 2009)

hallo liebe Hope Gurus,

ich muss mich als absoluter Disc Newbie outen.

da das "Pro Gunsmoke" bei mir auch nicht passt möchte ich mir eine alte "normale" Mini zusammenstellen, und das oben besagte TiSchrauben und Scheibentuning(event. mit Ashimas) durchführen.

meine Frage:

welche Teile benötige ich hier um eine vorne(PM)160mm und hinten(IS) 160mm zusammenzustellen?

http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/productDetails.asp?productID=10474

---------------

Besteht zwischen "Front" und "Rear" Zangen ein Unterschied? Und könnte ich aus diesem Set durch tausch der Leitung eine "Rear" zaubern?

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/hope/mono-mini-ec011332

-------------------

Könnte ich(63kg) 160mm Asima Rotoren(Ultralight) im Alpeneinsatz fahren. Ich bilde mir ein das ich ganz passabel bremsen kann 

oder welche leichte Scheiben in 160mm passend zur Mono Mini könntet ihr mir empfehlen!

Danke, und entschuldigt die vielleicht dämlichen Fragen!


----------



## hardflipper (24. März 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> hallo liebe Hope Gurus,
> 
> ich muss mich als absoluter Disc Newbie outen.
> 
> ...



So wie du es vor hast geht es nicht!!! Es gibt den IS Sattel nur vorne in 160. Wenn du diesen Sattel hinten vervbaust wäre dann 140er Scheibe angesagt!

Die PM Sättel sind alle gleich. Sogar alle Marken bis auf Avid sind vom Sattel her gleich (Anschlussmaße, nicht Design )


----------



## nebeljäger (24. März 2009)

oweh.....

hab mich etwas unverständlich ausgedrückt....

nochmal mit etwas mehr System:

Rahmen: IS2000, Scheibe 160mm
Gabel: Postmount, Scheibe 160mm

rechter Hebel hinten
linker Hebel vorne

am Rahmen wirds nur mit PM/IS Adapter gehen ist mir schon klar!

Mich verwirrt nur das in obigen Angeboten Li HEbel für hinten und re. Hebel für vordere Zangen angeboten werden.

Darum meine Frage, ob man durch verlängern der Leitung ein als "Vorderradbremse rechter Hebel" titulierte ans Hinterrad schrauben kann...und vice versa.

...ich denke ich blamier mich hier bis ins Grundlose....


----------



## lix (24. März 2009)

Die Hebel kannst du untereinander tauschen, also vorn-rechts > vorn links usw.
Die Zangen passt du einfach mit den entsprechenden Adaptern (A-J) an die Gabel/den Rahmen an. Auf cyclestore.co.uk ist das doch ganz hübsch beschrieben?!


----------



## nebeljäger (30. März 2009)

ich wollte euch noch mal danke für eure Hilfe sagen. 

Hab die Bremse(ich versuchs erst mal mit einer 140mm mit IS Caliper hinten)  incl. Pro Scheiben bei dotbike.co.uk bestellt, sollte in ca. 1 Woche da sein


----------



## durchgedreht (30. März 2009)

Hi,

will mir eine Hope Mini 08 ordern - leider nicht die Pro wg. der Farbe. Was mich aber interessiert: Gibt es die Bremszange hinten auch in einer IS Version (am besten 160mm)? Ich würde gerne um einen Adapter herumkommen.


----------



## lix (31. März 2009)

Nein, die 2008er Zangen gibts leider nur als PM. Die kleinste Größe für hinten (mit Adapter) sind 140mm. Solange IS (Rahmen) > PM (Zange) gilt, bleibt dir ein Adapter allgemein leider nicht erspart.


----------



## durchgedreht (31. März 2009)

Schade.
Vilen Dank für die Info!


----------



## hardflipper (1. April 2009)

lix schrieb:


> Nein, die 2008er Zangen gibts leider nur als PM. Die kleinste Größe für hinten (mit Adapter) sind 140mm. Solange IS (Rahmen) > PM (Zange) gilt, bleibt dir ein Adapter allgemein leider nicht erspart.



Das stimmt so nicht! Es gibt eienn IS Sattel, den aber nur für 140er Scheibe hinten oder für 160er Scheibe vorne.

Will er aber 160er Scheibe hinten fahren gibt es keine Möglichkeit dies ohne Adapter zu tun... Schade eigentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (1. April 2009)

zum Thema 140mm hinten,

denkt ihr die reicht für einen(ganz passabel bremsenden) 62kg Fahrer im Marathon Betrieb...geht also öfter mal so >1000hm bergab...


----------



## hardflipper (1. April 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> zum Thema 140mm hinten,
> 
> denkt ihr die reicht für einen(ganz passabel bremsenden) 62kg Fahrer im Marathon Betrieb...geht also öfter mal so >1000hm bergab...



Wenn dir eine 160er vorne reicht, dann sollte eine 140er hinten keinen Probleme bereiten.

Ich hab meine Bremse noch nie zum überkochen gebracht auch nicht mutwillig. Allerdings werden die Handkräfte (bei mir nur vorne) recht hoch um bei sehr heisser Bremse noch zum stehen zu kommen.

Deshalb werde ich demnächst mal meine neue Kombination aus M4 mit 160er Scheibe vorne und Mini mit 140er hinten ausprobieren.

Bei meiner vormals gefahrenen Mini 160/160 war die hintere Bremse nie am limit die vordere dagegen ständig.

Meine M4/Mini wird nebenbei bemerkt keine 650 Gramm komplett wiegen


----------



## nebeljäger (1. April 2009)

Danke!

na dann wäre wohl eine Tech X2 Zange für hinten(IS 140mm) und eine PM(weil R7) 160mm Tech X2 für vorne mit den "alten" Hebeln perfekt für mich.....

oder Hardflipper und ich bauen uns zusammen eine....die M4 Hebel wären ja Mono Minis, oder?

die Suche geht weiter...


----------



## durchgedreht (1. April 2009)

Wie kommst Du denn auf 650g?
Was wiegt die Zange denn mehr als die der Mini?


----------



## durchgedreht (1. April 2009)

Abfahrten > 1000hm bergab und das im Rennbetrieb würde ich nicht mit 140 Scheiben fahren wollen. Meine Marta kam bei 1000hm Abfahrt mit 180/160er schon an die Grenze (AlpenX ohne Zeitmotivation). Bremsen geht noch aber der Bremspunkt wandert extrem. Die alte Hope Mini meines Bruders schien das besser wegzustecken, aber der fährt auch 180/160. Das ist übrigens mit ein Grund, dass ich jetzt mal die Hope ausprobiere.


----------



## der_lockere (1. April 2009)

@nebeljäger: Hast du Bezugsquellen für die X2 Sättel? Bis jetzt hat die nicht mal CRC.....


----------



## hardflipper (1. April 2009)

durchgedreht schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du denn auf 650g?
> Was wiegt die Zange denn mehr als die der Mini?



25 Gramm wiegt der M4 Sattel mehr als der Mini.

Fragst du weil´s dir noch zu schwer oder ehr zu leicht vorkommt?


Das Problem was die Martas haben gibts bei der Hope nicht. Zumindest kenne ich keinen Persönlich der es schon mal geschafft hat, dass der Druckpunkt auf Grund von Überhitzung wandert.

Dafür ist aber die Bissigkeit einer Mini deutlich unter der Marta anzusiedeln! Ein Grund weshalb ich´s mit der M4 probiere.


----------



## nebeljäger (2. April 2009)

der_lockere schrieb:


> @nebeljäger: Hast du Bezugsquellen für die X2 Sättel? Bis jetzt hat die nicht mal CRC.....



X2 kaufen....


----------



## hardflipper (2. April 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> X2 kaufen....



Aber was mit dem unglaublich hässlichen und schweren Tech Hebel machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## durchgedreht (2. April 2009)

650g mit M4 Sattel finde ich echt leicht!
Wie komm ich den nauf die 600g mit der Mini?
Schrauben Hebel -> Alu
Schrauben Bremse+Scheibe -> Titan
Scheibe -> Alligator (mag keine Floating, da nehm ich auch die +25g mit)
Was bringen die Carbon Hebel (8g/Stück, aber was wiegt ein Alu Hebel)? Die Alu sehen Live echt *viel* besser aus als auf den Fotos.


----------



## Spyder81 (2. April 2009)

Hallo,

mir war gar nicht bewusst, dass es die Tech X2 auch als IS Version gibt. Hab ich da was verpasst???

Die Mono Mini gabs 08 als IS Version (soweit ich weiß nur bei kauf der Pro Bremse) wie oben beschrieben (160 vorne bzw. 140 hinten). Die ältere Mono Mini (07 - die schwarze) gabs hingegen mit 2 verschiedenen IS Bremssätteln (Nr. 3 und Nr.5), so dass man auch hinten 160 ohne Adapter fahren konnte.

Grüße,
Spyder


----------



## durchgedreht (2. April 2009)

Hmm, bei meiner Anleitung gibt es keinen Nr. 3 Sattel für die Mono Mini, nur den No.5 und den PM (Nummer nicht zur Hand). IS Sattel mit 160mm Hinten wäre schon genial. Nur den bekommt man sicher nirgends mehr :-(


----------



## hardflipper (2. April 2009)

Spyder81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mir war gar nicht bewusst, dass es die Tech X2 auch als IS Version gibt. Hab ich da was verpasst???
> 
> ...



Hat auch keine behauptet. X2 ist PM only!


----------



## Spyder81 (2. April 2009)

Ich hab halt nebeljägers Post so versanden:



nebeljäger schrieb:


> Danke!
> na dann wäre wohl eine Tech X2 Zange für hinten(IS 140mm) und eine PM(weil R7) 160mm Tech X2 für vorne mit den "alten" Hebeln perfekt für mich.....



Ist aber richtig, es gibt keine X2 mit IS caliper. Bei der Mono Mini war es das Modell aus dem Jahr 06/07 soweit ich weiß, bei dem es die beiden IS caliper gab (Nr. 3 und Nr. 5). Sowas findet sich aber heutzutage nur noch z.B. beim großen e.
Ab letztem Jahr gab es nur noch einen IS caliper (vorne 160 / hinten 140). Leider...

Grüße,
Spyder


----------



## durchgedreht (2. April 2009)

Nach etwas Googlen finde ich immer nur Hope Mini Caliper No.3 , aber keine Hope *Mono* Mini Caliper (07/08). Da bei der Hope Mini nicht die Hebel, sonder nauch die Beläge abweichen, ist das sicher nicht ganz unwesentlich.

Zudem:
1) Kann Hope nicht vernünfige Beschriebungen auf der HP hinterlegen...
2) ...IS 160 Caliper anbieten...
3) ...Gunsmoke abschaffen!

Nur so nebenbei - aus Frust!

PS: Bin immer noch an Gewichtstuning - Tipps interessiert, um der Pro etwas näher zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (2. April 2009)

Hier mal der Beweis dass es sie gibt 







Auf dem Bild sind noch keine Carbonhebel verbaut und die Leitung ist auch noch nicht gekürzt. Außerdem habe ich noch Bremsbeläge die 10 Gramm sparen 

Die M4 ist schon bei 347 Gramm also bin ich schon unter 650 ohne Extremtuning!

Wenn ich in´s Volle gehe und z.B. diese Entlüfternippel aus Alu oder Alu Leitungsanschlüsse verbaue, dann geht noch einiges.


----------



## der_lockere (3. April 2009)

wo hast Du den die Bremsbeläge her? Ich will Alubeläge!!!!!!!!!!! 
Bremsleitungsanschlüsse aus Alu sparen viel!!! 
Ich bin derzeit bei 197gr für eine Hope Mini inkl. aller Schrauben, Bremsbeläge(Stahlträger) etc. PM Sattel 70cm Leitung für vorne, befüllt. Scheibe und Torxschrauben sind nicht dabei. Hebel sind bereits Carbon. Ausgangsgewicht waren 225gr (ich denke das war mit den Belägen gewogen ich kann's nicht garantieren) 

Der IS Sattel spart so um die 4gr,   Aluanschlüsse sparen um die 15gr

edit: IS Sattel habe ich auch für hinten, gab's bei CRC als Ersatzteil zum Kaufen (http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17249) steht zwar "nur body" ich bekam aber den kompletten Sattel und habe die dazu bestellten Dichtungen, Kolben und das BoreCap wieder zurückgeschickt und das Geld refundiert bekommen


----------



## LeichteGranate (3. April 2009)

der_lockere schrieb:


> edit: IS Sattel habe ich auch für hinten, gab's bei CRC als Ersatzteil zum Kaufen (http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=17249) steht zwar "nur body" ich bekam aber den kompletten Sattel und habe die dazu bestellten Dichtungen, Kolben und das BoreCap wieder zurückgeschickt und das Geld refundiert bekommen



Aber der angebotene Caliper ist doch für VR 160mm und HR 140mm oder nicht!? Für mich wäre IS HR 160mm interessant...


----------



## Danimal (3. April 2009)

Alubeläge gibt's hier: http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/

Ich fahre die Alu-Beläge in der alten Hope Mini seit einiger Zeit und bin ganz zufrieden.

UPDATE: Sorry, ich finde die Beläge in dem Shop nicht mehr... gibt's wohl nicht mehr.

Cheers,
D


----------



## der_lockere (3. April 2009)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> Aber der angebotene Caliper ist doch für VR 160mm und HR 140mm oder nicht!? Für mich wäre IS HR 160mm interessant...



Da hast' natürlich recht! Mir reichen für CC hinten die 140 locker! ist einfach in summe recht leicht so 

Ad Aluträger: Bin schon länger auf der Suche, wenn jemand welche abzugeben hätte wäre ich hoch erfreut!


----------



## durchgedreht (3. April 2009)

Und wo gibts die Alu Anschluss- und Entlüftungsnippel? Bin da schwer interessiert!


----------



## hardflipper (3. April 2009)

Die Aluentlüfternippel gibts nur bei mir!

Ich hab die gemacht, bzw. beim CNC Menschen in Auftrag gegeben da ich nach Jobwechsel nix mehr in der Werkstatt arbeite.

Die Anschlüsse gibts von Goodrigde.

Die Alubeläge sind mangelware, da nicht mehr erhältlich. Gegen höchstgebot gebe ich meine evtl. ab


----------



## durchgedreht (3. April 2009)

Schade :-(
Sehen aber top aus, meinen Respekt!


----------



## der_lockere (3. April 2009)

wie schon von hardflipper gesagt, gibt's die Anschlüsse von goodridge. Z.B. auch bei CRC (nein ich arbeite nicht für die  )

Ad Entlüfternippel:  die sind sowas von geil, passen aber leider nicht an meine 07er Mini Sättel  Kostet mich 8gr  (du hast nicht eventuell Lust noch eine Aktion für die neuen Nippel anzuschieben oder?) 

Lg, S.


----------



## nebeljäger (6. April 2009)

Frage zu den Leitungen/Anschlüssen
passen "Braided" Anschlüsse auf Std. Hope Kunststoffleitungen?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## durchgedreht (6. April 2009)

Ich kann heute abend mal nachschauen, da ich auch auf Kunststoff umrüste (wie Du weißt habe ich ja auch nur noch Braided bekommen). Ich hab auch schon ein Umrüstset hier und soweit das ohne grossen Aufwand geht, sag ich Dir bescheid.
Wenns jemand schon weiß, auch gut - dann kann ich mir die Arbeit sparen.

Ansonsten: 
-Set nehmen in UK bei z.B. Chainreactioncyles (1 Set 20 Pfund ~ 22EUR).
-Leitungen kosten hier pro Meter 6 EUR, überm Teich 5,50 EUR.

PS: Wenn jemand eine nagelneue Hope Stahlflex Leitung in silber von meiner Mini erstehen will, ich hätte eine über... und evtl. weis ich auch, wo's bald die passende zweite Leitung gibt


----------



## LeichteGranate (6. April 2009)

durchgedreht schrieb:


> ... und evtl. weis ich auch, wo's bald die passende zweite Leitung gibt



Bei mir!


----------



## durchgedreht (6. April 2009)

Haha, auch nur noch braided bekommen?


----------



## durchgedreht (6. April 2009)

Hier ein Vergleich der Anschlüsse. Sie sehen gleich aus, sind aber recht schwer zu demontieren. Der kleine Zapfen, der innen in die Leitung geschoben wird, ist recht schwer wieder zu entfernen. Mit einer Zange sollte das aber gehen. Die Olive, welche von aussen klemmt, ist auch recht fest auf das Stahlflex gedrückt. Die Demontage könnte hier die Olive zerbrechen. Sollte aber selbst mit zwei Teilen noch klemmen. Die normale hat übrigens keinen Schlitz im Gegensatz zur Stahlflex. Bei CRC haben einige User die normal Olive einfach durchgetrennt für Stahlflex.

Die neuen Anschlüsse sind Hope Hose "normal" Plastik 5mm, die Stahlflex ist die Hope Braided Hose (=Goodridge?).


----------



## der_lockere (7. April 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Frage zu den Leitungen/Anschlüssen
> passen "Braided" Anschlüsse auf Std. Hope Kunststoffleitungen?
> 
> Danke!



Die Goodridge Anschlüsse passen auch auf die Hope Kunststoffleitungen, Yep! Die gezeigten Hope Anschlüsse schauen auch identisch aus wie jene, die auf meiner Kunststoffleitung drauf waren! 

Lg, S.


----------



## nebeljäger (7. April 2009)

Danke für eure Hilfe!

nochwas, ich weiß ich bin lästig

denkt ihr macht ein "neuer X2 Sattel" bei einem knapp über 60kg Fahrer mit 160er hinten Sinn? Bringen die versprochenen +15% mehr Power so viel?

Wie siehts mit dem Gewicht der X2 Sättel aus, schwerer od. leichter als die der Mono Mini?

glaubt ihr lassen sich X2 Hebel gut verkaufen?...denke so an 120.-/paar


----------



## der_lockere (7. April 2009)

Hm, weiß nicht ob Du die X2 Hebel alleine gut loskriegst !? Aber wenn Du's versuchst, lass es uns wissen 

ad Leistung: mit 60kg reicht Dir die 160er mit der normalen Mini für CC und Tour sicher aus! Bessere Auskunft kann man geben wenn man weiß was Du fährst!???

Lg, S.


----------



## nebeljäger (7. April 2009)

Tour&Marathon so schnell wies geht


----------



## der_lockere (7. April 2009)

ich denk' da reicht eine 160er Mini locker! Warum nicht eine 140er, wird Dich sicher auch aushalten wenn Du kurz und scharf bremst. Könntest dann hinten noch einen IS Sattel fahren der ordentlich was spart, weil Du keinen Adapter brauchst!

Lg, S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (7. April 2009)

der_lockere schrieb:


> ....Könntest dann hinten noch einen IS Sattel fahren der ordentlich was spart, weil Du keinen Adapter brauchst!
> 
> Lg, S.



Danke du beruhigst!

zum IS Sattel:
 probier mal überhaupt ne Hope Mono Mini zu kaufen....die Dinger sind inzwischen rar wie die schwarzen Schriftzüge auf meinem Kontoauszug....

seit 2 Wochen bin ich Sammler und Jäger... und kenn sämtliche Datenbanken der englischen Shops...die äußerst sorgfältig gewartet werden 



> Hi there,
> I am afraid we dont have any left in stock !


----------



## der_lockere (7. April 2009)

na geh' auf ebay.co.uk ist immer wieder der Paulo drinnen aus Portugal, der hat einiges auf Lager! Den IS Sattel bzw. das Gehäuse bekommst bei CRC noch immer. ich hab' für ein komplettes Set V+H mit PM Sätteln 140 Euro gezahlt, das geht doch! 
ebay name: prc68. einfach anschreiben wenn er derzeit nix drinnen hat. Einige seiner Kunden sind auf X2 umgestiegen, deswegen hatter er zumindest vor drei Wochen oder so noch einige Minis auf Halde 
LG, S.


----------



## nebeljäger (7. April 2009)

der_lockere schrieb:


> na geh' auf ebay.co.uk ist immer wieder der Paulo drinnen aus Portugal, der hat einiges auf Lager! Den IS Sattel bzw. das Gehäuse bekommst bei CRC noch immer. ich hab' für ein komplettes Set V+H mit PM Sätteln 140 Euro gezahlt, das geht doch!
> ebay name: prc68. einfach anschreiben wenn er derzeit nix drinnen hat. Einige seiner Kunden sind auf X2 umgestiegen, deswegen hatter er zumindest vor drei Wochen oder so noch einige Minis auf Halde
> LG, S.



schon längst passiert...

Paolo(hab bereits Carbon Hebel bei ihm geordert) geistert im moment irgendwo durch europa, und hat keinen Zugang zu seinen Teilen....

lt. Angaben einiger Händler hat Hope direkt nix mehr...und die meisten Mono Mini Teile an Händler ausverkauft...


----------



## hardflipper (7. April 2009)

Ich hab noch einen schwarzen Mono Mini IS 160 bzw. 140er Sattel hier liegen


----------



## anjalein (7. April 2009)

durchgedreht schrieb:


> Die neuen Anschlüsse sind Hope Hose "normal" Plastik 5mm, die Stahlflex ist die Hope Braided Hose (=Goodridge?).



Kann mir jemand vielleicht nochmal sagen, ob man den oberen Anschluß, der auf der Stahlflexleitung montiert ist, mit den zwei Rillen, auch tatsächlich für die Kunststoffleitung benutzen kann?
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## der_lockere (8. April 2009)

Yep, kannst Du verwenden, ist aber sackschwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (8. April 2009)

der_lockere schrieb:


> .....ist aber sackschwer



 i did it.....


----------



## der_lockere (8. April 2009)

hehe  gute Entscheidung, die ja im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes eine leichte war (ist)


----------



## nebeljäger (8. April 2009)

der_lockere schrieb:


> hehe  gute Entscheidung, die ja im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes eine leichte war (ist)


leicht aber teuer


----------



## eL (8. April 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Danke für eure Hilfe!
> 
> glaubt ihr lassen sich X2 Hebel gut verkaufen?...denke so an 120.-/paar


Steht der deal noch?

welche hebel wären das denn? mini oder tech?


----------



## Schokobike (8. April 2009)

Frage: 
Hat sich die Bremsscheibe der neuen mini gegenüber dem 2008 Modell geändert?

Danke für Antworten


----------



## nebeljäger (8. April 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:
			
		

> glaubt ihr lassen sich X2 Hebel gut verkaufen?...denke so an 120.-/paar





eL schrieb:


> Steht der deal noch?
> 
> welche hebel wären das denn? mini oder tech?



gab keinen deal, war nur eine Frage ..würde sich aber um Tech X2 Hebel handeln..

Ich werde erst mal die Std. Mono Mini Caliper checken....wenn mir die nicht reichen gibts eventl. einen deal...


----------



## eL (8. April 2009)

na da hab ich ja wieder geld gespart


----------



## hardflipper (8. April 2009)

120 â¬ das Par wÃ¤re auch geschenkt, wenn man bedenkt, dass der Gocycle schon 130 â¬ fÃ¼rÂ´s *StÃ¼ck* nimmt!!!


----------



## eL (8. April 2009)

watt ????
gocycle is ne apotheke keine ahnung wie der seine preise bildet
150â¬ zahl ich hier umme ecke fÃ¼r 2 neue mini hebel  180â¬ fÃ¼r 2 tech


----------



## hardflipper (8. April 2009)

Wo wohnst du? Ich komm vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## durchgedreht (11. April 2009)

Ich finde nirgends das Gewicht der normalen Mini 07/08 Hebel.

Carbon -> 23,3g
Alu -> ???


----------



## matsch (11. April 2009)

Gewicht findest du vielleicht hier:


http://www.forum.light-bikes.de/showthread.php?t=6084&highlight=mini

"Schleichwerbung an: verkaufe gerade ne Mini im Bikemarkt Schleichwerbung aus"


----------



## durchgedreht (13. April 2009)

Also Hebel Mono Mini Alu 07/08 -> 36,5g / Paar
Danke für den Link.


----------



## ballistic (18. April 2009)

Hi,

kurze Frage:

A) Passen die 2008er Scheiben (203mm) auch an 2009er Tech X2? Bin mir nimmer sicher, ob sie auf der Eurobike nicht was sagten von wegen inkompatibel..?

B) Sind die X2 mit 203er Scheibe für Enduro/Freeride standfest genug oder brauchts dazu die M4?


Grüße,
Martin


----------



## StillPad (18. April 2009)

Sehen für mich aus wie die 2007 Scheiben und Extra Beläge gibs auch noch nicht also scheint die Reibfläche ja gleich geblieben zu sein.

Würde also sagen das 07,08,08 alles die selben Scheiben sind.

Ausser du willst die Pro Scheiben die Dünner sind.


----------



## ballistic (19. April 2009)

Hi,

danke für die Info, rein optisch schiens mir auch so. Dass die Pro dünner sind wusst ich nicht - sehr gut zu wissen!

Grüße,
Martin


----------



## hardflipper (19. April 2009)

Dünner werden die Scheiben von alleine, da braucht man keine Pro, nur Zeit


----------



## StillPad (19. April 2009)

hardflipper schrieb:


> Dünner werden die Scheiben von alleine, da braucht man keine Pro, nur Zeit



Sag das nicht sonst werden gebrauchte Scheiben bald als die Tuning Teile schlechthin verkauft


----------



## der_lockere (20. April 2009)

Die Pro Scheiben haben auch größere Aussparungen bzw. Löcher in der Bremsfläche --> nix mit gebrauchten Tuning-Scheiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StillPad (20. April 2009)

der_lockere schrieb:


> Die Pro Scheiben haben auch größere Aussparungen bzw. Löcher in der Bremsfläche --> nix mit gebrauchten Tuning-Scheiben



Okay dann sage ich noch Bohrer, Akkuschrauber und Dremel  

Aber gut zu wissen


----------



## zoram (4. Mai 2009)

dann müssten doch bei der neuen Mini Tech X2 auch die alten Bremsbeläge passen?


----------



## LeichteGranate (5. Mai 2009)

zoram schrieb:


> dann müssten doch bei der neuen Mini Tech X2 auch die alten Bremsbeläge passen?



Wieso sollte das so sein? Die Tech X2 hat einen komplett anderen Bremssattel, als die Mono Mini!


----------



## zoram (5. Mai 2009)

LeichteGranate schrieb:


> Wieso sollte das so sein? Die Tech X2 hat einen komplett anderen Bremssattel, als die Mono Mini!



Wo bekommt man denn neue Beläge für die tech X2 her?


----------



## el saltamontes (5. Mai 2009)

> Wo bekommt man denn neue Beläge für die tech X2 her?



Hier gibts die


----------



## zoram (5. Mai 2009)

jo hab ich auch gerade entdeckt, sorry =P
In deutschen online- stores hab ich garkeite tech x2 beläge gefunden...

Welche der 2 Beläge sind denn zu empfehlen, Organic Black oder Sintered Gold?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardflipper (5. Mai 2009)

Beide scheice! Ich fand die A2Z ganz gut. Ich war anfangs skeptisch, da es Billigbeläge sind, funzen aber gut!

Viele schwören auf Swissstop, fand ich aber nicht so prickelnd... Hoppla, für die X2 gibts ja noch keine auf dem Zubehörmarkt.

Dann nimm die schwarzen.


----------



## Deer (26. Mai 2009)

Kurzer Zwischenbericht! Bin nach einiger Einfahrzeit nun recht zufrieden mit meiner Tech X2. Die 160er Disc am HR hatte ja ziemlich schnell einen guten Druckpunkt und ordentlich Power, bei der 183er VR Bremse hat es etwas länger gedauert. Nach mehrmaligem Entlüften und anschleifen der Beläge packt sie nun auch ordentlich zu Die Bremsleistung ist nun auf recht hohem Niveau (ähnlich meiner alten Marta SL), die wirklich sehr giftig war. Ein Lob an die Engländer

Wenn Swissstop endlich passende Beläge für die Hope rausbringt läßt sich die Power bestimmt noch steigern!


----------



## durchgedreht (26. Mai 2009)

Bin von Marta 180/160 auf MonoMini+Alligator umgestiegen. HR bessere Power, VR war Marta besser, ist aber noch nicht eingefahren. Reicht aber aus. Dosierbarkeit eher besser. Bei Nässe neigt es aber schneller zum Quietschen. Ist aber nicht so schlimm, wie bei einigen anderen Scheibenbremsen/Scheiben/Gabel Kombis und  nicht Dauerhaft der Fall.
Bin gespannt, wie sich die 140er hinten schlägt, die ich nach dem AlpenX dranmachen werde.


----------



## NoMütze (26. Mai 2009)

Servus,

ich hab da mal eine Frage:
hab die Tech M4 verbaut und betrifft eigentlich den neuen Tech Lever...

..die sind bei mir einfach nicht dicht zu bekommen, damit meine ich, daß immer ein bisserl Bremsflüssigkeit im Spalt zw. dem AGB und den Deckeln
rauskommt...

tropft jetzt nicht grad raus, aber abgewischt, paar Stunden später wieder
mit einem Lappen abgewischt... feucht...

Durch das neue Flip/Flop-design hat sich ja auch diese systembedingt
Schwachstelle verdoppelt ....

Hab das nur ich...oder passt das eh so??

Danke


----------



## hardflipper (26. Mai 2009)

Das haben andere auch.

Du hast aber recht, durch den Flip Flop Sht hat man´s doppelt. 

Theoretisch müsste es die Flüssigkeit sein, die zwischen der Membran und dem Deckel verweilt. Diese kommt beim Entlüften zwangsweise dort hin.. so viel Sorgfalt kann man gar nicht an den Tag legen um diese Stellle komplett trocken zu halten. Wenn die Bremse mal eine Zeit lang im Gebrauch war sollte sich das geben. Wenn´s das nicht tut -> dann Alarm!


----------



## StillPad (26. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe das noch immer nach einen Jahr gehabt das hin und wieder Tropfen kammen.

Ist aber alles soweit dicht, verdunstet Dot nicht an der freien Luft?

Ansonsten kann man ja ewig warten bis das alles mal draußen ist.


----------



## hardflipper (26. Mai 2009)

Ja, bei mir war auch mal ne ganze Zeit lang nix und dann wieder mal ein par Tröpfchen und dann wieder ewig nix... Aber das geht jetzt seit 2 Jahren so und ich mach mir da keine Gedanken.

Ganz leer wird die Bremse schon nicht werden.


----------



## John Oswald (3. Juni 2009)

so, jetzt bin ich eeeeendlich mal wieder in südtirol ordentlich gebrettert. zu den fakten: X2 pro mini black - 2x200er floating scheiben - 95kg fahrergewicht - u.a. 15min 700hm dauerschleifbremsen betonrampe - 2 kurze päuschen (für die flossen und um die ohren zu öffnen, nicht für die bremsen!)    DRUCKPUNKT 1a!!!!!!!    NIX FADING!!!!!!!!


----------



## durchgedreht (3. Juni 2009)

Kann ich so leider nicht ganz behaupten. Bin am WE ein paar Trails (max. 100hm) nacheinander absichtlich auf der HR Bremse geblieben (soll ja den AlpenX bestehen) und hatte hinten erhebliches Fading - Aussetzen der "richtigen" Bremswirkung, Bremskraft nur noch schwach vorhanden. Also typisches Überhitzen. Betrifft MonoMini + 160er Alligator. Hat sich dann nach 2-3 Minuten wieder gegeben, aber meine Marta hatte das nicht.

War ja klar, das das passiert, nachdem ich mich über HR Bremswirkung so positiv geäussert hatte.


----------



## Freddy (3. Juni 2009)

Wie ist denn das mit der Bruchgefahr/Garantie bei der Mini oder X" mit 203 mm Scheiben?
Hat da jemand Langzeiterfahrungen, Garantie soll dann ja erlöschen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeichteGranate (3. Juni 2009)

durchgedreht schrieb:


> Kann ich so leider nicht ganz behaupten. Bin am WE ein paar Trails (max. 100hm) nacheinander absichtlich auf der HR Bremse geblieben (soll ja den AlpenX bestehen) und hatte hinten erhebliches Fading - Aussetzen der "richtigen" Bremswirkung, Bremskraft nur noch schwach vorhanden. Also typisches Überhitzen. Betrifft MonoMini + 160er Alligator. Hat sich dann nach 2-3 Minuten wieder gegeben, aber meine Marta hatte das nicht.
> 
> War ja klar, das das passiert, nachdem ich mich über HR Bremswirkung so positiv geäussert hatte.



Wäre es nicht eine super Idee, eine größere Scheibe mit mehr Masse zu montieren für nen AlpenX???

ps. Bin neulich den Alp d`Huez runtergebrettert mit 140er Aluscheibe hinten, hab nur hinten gebremst und hatte Fading....


----------



## durchgedreht (3. Juni 2009)

@Leichte Granate: Was für ein konstuktiver Beitrag!


----------



## hardflipper (3. Juni 2009)

Freddy schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das mit der Bruchgefahr/Garantie bei der Mini oder X" mit 203 mm Scheiben?
> Hat da jemand Langzeiterfahrungen, Garantie soll dann ja erlöschen...



Wo ist das Problem? Was soll da brechen? Verstehe ich nicht... 

@ die anderen:

Mir reicht die 140er Scheibe mit der Mini Bremse hinten dicke! Dagegen kotzt meine M4 mit 160er Scheibe vorne viel schneller... Auch die Mini vorne mit 180er zieht die Wurst nicht vom Teller. Aber hinten mit 140er geht´s immer.


----------



## LeichteGranate (5. Juni 2009)

durchgedreht schrieb:


> @Leichte Granate: Was für ein konstuktiver Beitrag!



Naja, man sollte keine Wunder von einer Mono Mini erwarten. Eine Windcutter trägt auch nicht zur Standfestigkeit bei! Wenn du mit der Bremsleistung/standfestigkeit zurecht kommst, ist es doch super, wenn nicht, denke ich, dass mein oben genannter Tipp sehr hilfreich ist. Ein Adapter und eine größere Scheibe kosten nicht die Welt. Und dafür bekommt du eventuell mehr Sicherheit und erhöhten Fahrspaß.

MfG Moritz


----------

